# Tradisco e mi ha tradito



## Giacomo1 (15 Dicembre 2013)

Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla ho un rancore grandissimo e disistima anche perché la modalità del suo tradimento è stata odiosa..., ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...


----------



## Leda (15 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla, ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...



Eh?


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2013)

Che ipocrisia.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla, ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...


Che trio :singleeye: scusa ma devo capire ancora cosa hai scritto :carneval:


----------



## sienne (15 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla, ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...



Ciao Giacomo,

ok ... vorresti la separazioe. 

potresti provare a spiegare cosa volevi comunicare realmente? 
perché dici tutto e il contrario di tutto ... 

sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla ho un rancore grandissimo e disistima anche perché la modalità del suo tradimento è stata odiosa..., ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...


----------



## Giacomo1 (15 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Giacomo,
> 
> ok ... vorresti la separazioe.
> 
> ...


Forse posso sembrare ipocrita, ma il discorso è più complesso di quello che ho brevemente descritto e sto cercando di farmi chiarezza...


----------



## Leda (15 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> View attachment 7940


[video=youtube_share;w-0dBKlVJSg]http://youtu.be/w-0dBKlVJSg[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Forse posso sembrare ipocrita, ma il discorso è più complesso di quello che ho brevemente descritto e sto cercando di farmi chiarezza...


Con simpatia eh ma s'è capito che devi chiarirti


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;w-0dBKlVJSg]http://youtu.be/w-0dBKlVJSg[/video]


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;w-0dBKlVJSg]http://youtu.be/w-0dBKlVJSg[/video]


:carneval::up:


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2013)

prima di esprimerci direi di aspettare per capire se il tipo qui non sia solo un fake


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Forse posso sembrare ipocrita, *ma il discorso è più complesso* di quello che ho brevemente descritto e sto cercando di farmi chiarezza...


eh Giacomo, se non ti esprimi il "brevemente" da te riportato è agghiacciante...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> prima di esprimerci direi di aspettare per capire se il tipo qui non sia solo un fake


ecco... la saggezza e la non-impulsività che mi mancano... 

ps- :bacio: perply :smile:


----------



## sienne (15 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Forse posso sembrare ipocrita, ma il discorso è più complesso di quello che ho brevemente descritto e sto cercando di farmi chiarezza...



Ciao Giacomo,

all'ipocrisia non ci ho pensato, veramente. 

su che cosa, cerchi di fare chiarezza? 
se riesci a perdonare/passarci sopra/ scusare ecc.?
che cosa, te lo rende così difficile? visto che ha scelto te?
vorresti tornare a come era prima? 
ecc. ecc. 
che domande ti frullano per la testa? 

se fai tutto da solo, al quale non vi è nulla di male ... 
ma perché allora hai scritto qui?

sienne


----------



## Leda (15 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Giacomo,
> 
> all'ipocrisia non ci ho pensato, veramente.
> 
> ...


Perchè ha un'amante (che non ha mica tanta voglia di mollare), ma la moglie non doveva permettersi di fare altrettanto.


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Perchè ha un'amante (che non ha mica tanta voglia di mollare), ma la moglie non doveva permettersi di fare altrettanto.



E non è ipocrita uno che ha un amante e ci scopa tutti i giorni e si 'irrita' se la moglie lo cornifica?


----------



## Leda (15 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> E non è ipocrita uno che ha un amante e ci scopa tutti i giorni e si 'irrita' se la moglie lo cornifica?


E' un paraculo, più che altro


----------



## sienne (15 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Perchè ha un'amante (che non ha mica tanta voglia di mollare), ma la moglie non doveva permettersi di fare altrettanto.


Ciao Leda ... 

a me sembra un tantino confussissimo. 

ma la moglie, l'amante non lo ha più. lei ha deciso, che vorrebbe riiniziare / ricostruire con lui ... 
Lui lo vorrebbe pure, ma un qualcosa o più cose lo fermano ... ma pure no ... ma prue si ... 
L'unica cosa chiara, che l'amante sua rimane. La domanda, che è legata a delle risposte è,
in quale veste ... 

Aspettiamo ... 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E' un paraculo, più che altro


Diciamo che se il ragazzo non ci fornisce una spiegazione plausibile e soprattutto intelleggibile della sua storia....mando un pvt a Tesla,Daniele ed Oscuro e poi sono tutti cazzi suoi.  negri,oltretutto


----------



## Carola (15 Dicembre 2013)

Non ci ho capito un casso ....


----------



## Leda (15 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Diciamo che se il ragazzo non ci fornisce una spiegazione plausibile e soprattutto intelleggibile della sua storia....mando un pvt a Tesla,Daniele ed Oscuro e poi sono tutti cazzi suoi.  negri,oltretutto


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Questa è una Minaccia!



rosa3 ha detto:


> Non ci ho capito un casso ....


E non scriveva nemmeno dall'iPad


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Questa è una Minaccia!
> 
> ...


Nemmeno l'attenuante ha


----------



## sienne (15 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Diciamo che se il ragazzo non ci fornisce una spiegazione plausibile e soprattutto intelleggibile della sua storia....mando un pvt a Tesla,Daniele ed Oscuro e poi sono tutti cazzi suoi.  negri,oltretutto



Ciao perplesso,

:rotfl::rotfl: ... 

Giacomo, tutto ok ... prova a spiegare ... 

sienne


----------



## Giacomo1 (15 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


Scusate ma ora non posso, cmq. Speravo quasi che mia moglie mi tradisse, così da lasciarla al volo ma quando ho chiesto la separazione ho realizzato che mi manca ed anche la famiglia... e ora lei sta cambiando, prima con me era odiosa e si stava isolando con tutti...


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla ho un rancore grandissimo e disistima anche perché la modalità del suo tradimento è stata odiosa..., ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...



:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (15 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Scusate ma ora non posso, cmq. Speravo quasi che mia moglie mi tradisse, così da lasciarla al volo ma quando ho chiesto la separazione ho realizzato che mi manca ed anche la famiglia... e ora lei sta cambiando, prima con me era odiosa e si stava isolando con tutti...


Ciao

due passi indietro, per capirti. 

È stato per il fatto che tua moglie era così pesante, che hai trovato un'amante?
O sono due cose distaccate tra loro? Lo chiedo perché sostieni che la tua amante ti ama,
ma tu la ritieni un'amica ... ma saresti ugualmente pronto a provarci con lei. 

E ora che tua moglie sembra che stia combiando, in senso che ti vuole, tu barcolli, 
e ti rendi conto, che la vorresti pure ... anche perché ti manca l'insieme, la famiglia.

Due donne, che ti vorrebbero ... e che ti amano ... e tu? ... ami? ... 
chi o cosa, in verità?

sienne


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2013)

*sì ok certo*



Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Scusate ma ora non posso, cmq. Speravo quasi che mia moglie mi tradisse, così da lasciarla al volo ma quando ho chiesto la separazione ho realizzato che mi manca ed anche la famiglia... e ora lei sta cambiando, prima con me era odiosa e si stava isolando con tutti...


ma tu la tua di amante la pianteresti per par condicio oppure tua moglie deve farsi venire le ragnatele mentre te continui come se fosse antani?


----------



## marietto (15 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla ho un rancore grandissimo e disistima anche perché la modalità del suo tradimento è stata odiosa..., ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...


Puoi disegnarmi un diagramma?


----------



## ipazia (15 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Scusate ma ora non posso, cmq. Speravo quasi che mia moglie mi tradisse, così da lasciarla al volo ma quando ho chiesto la separazione ho realizzato che mi manca ed anche la famiglia... e ora lei sta cambiando, *prima con me era odiosa e si stava isolando con tutti...*


ciao Giacomo, benvenuto

non ci ho capito nulla..quel poco...:unhappy:.....


ma...quel prima, quando è? ...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla ho un rancore grandissimo e disistima anche perché la modalità del suo tradimento è stata odiosa..., ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...


Che bruta fazanda
ci mancherebbe che ti tradisse anche l'amante
allora si conosceresti la disgrazia...

[video=youtube;5ocVW5VJHPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ocVW5VJHPU[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Questa è una Minaccia!
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Diciamo che se il ragazzo non ci fornisce una spiegazione plausibile e soprattutto intelleggibile della sua storia....mando un pvt a Tesla,Daniele ed Oscuro e poi sono tutti cazzi suoi.  negri,oltretutto


:rotfl: 

:scared:


perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu la tua di amante la pianteresti per par condicio oppure tua moglie deve farsi venire le ragnatele mentre te continui come se fosse antani?


 
Che brutte immagini mi sn  per la testa.... 

a me però viene da prenderlo a ceffate sto Giacomo qui...magari la moglie pure si sta a scusare e si sente in colpa e lui che invece fa il finto santo...io sono per la castrazione...ma non chimica... Per gli elementi del genere... :unhappy:


----------



## Alessandra (16 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, *lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica*...
> 
> 
> *ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile.*
> ...





Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Scusate ma ora non posso, cmq. *Speravo quasi che mia moglie mi tradisse, così da lasciarla al volo* ma quando ho chiesto la separazione ho realizzato che mi manca ed anche la famiglia... e ora lei sta cambiando, prima con me era odiosa e si stava isolando con tutti...



Ciao Giacomo...

hai parlato di un tradimento brutto da parte di tua moglie...con una persona che l'ha plagiata e che non riesci a perdonare questo tradimento...e poi dici che non e' vero che sei stato tradito, ma speravi il contrario in modo di aver il pretesto di lasciare tua moglie...


che comunque ora che hai chiesto la separazione, ti rendi conto di volere...

scusa...ma quindi il problema non esiste.
Dicevi che hai scoperto di tenere a tua moglie, dopo aver chiesto la separazione, ma non riuscivi a perdonarle il tradimento. Ora sai che il tradimento non c'e' mai stato....


quindi,....dov'e' il problema?


----------



## fruitbasket (16 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla ho un rancore grandissimo e disistima anche perché la modalità del suo tradimento è stata odiosa..., ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...


Io penso invece tu sia nella miglior condizione possibile.
Cioè: non ami nessuno, ne la tua amante che è persa di te e consideri solo una trombamica (a proposito complimenti!! tre anni tutti i giorni e non farsi beccare...) ne tua moglie che ti ha sfracellato gli zebedei.
Ami solo te stesso: per questo motivo hai riempito tua moglie di corna più di un cesto di lumache e ora ti stracci le vesti perchè lei è salita sul cannone sbagliato. Dici che la modalità del suo tradimento è odiosa... 
perche la tua no? esiste una modalità di tradire morbida, spiritosa, facile da accettare?
Si la tua amante sarà anche più giovane rispettosa e comprensiva, poi me lo vieni a raccontare tra un anno di convivenza se le cose stanno ancora così! Cristo, ma alla tua età ancora non hai capito come funzionano le relazioni?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla ho un rancore grandissimo e disistima anche perché la modalità del suo tradimento è stata odiosa..., ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...



Sticazzi...! pensavo di essere retrogrado e burino io.. ma insomma noto che c'è chi è peggio di me.

Tanto per capire veramente, ma tu cosa cerchi? cosa vuoi? 

Sai in Sicily ci sono due frasi che dicono così:  tu vuoi u sticchiu e i quasietti i sita..! vuoi a panza china e a mugghieri mbriaca..! La traduzione non la faccio, non renderebbe e la frase tradotta sarebbe alquanto scurrile.

In pratica leggendoti ho visto un uomo negli uomini, la più totale ipocrisia, egoismo, egocentrismo e cattiveria che sembra quasi sfiorare il dna dell'uomo malvagio presuntuoso e pieno di se. 

Però c'è da considerare una questione, il coraggio di mostrarti lo hai avuto e non è da tutti. 

PS. mi dissocio di essere uomo nei termini sopra descritti, che in parte fanno parte non solo degli uomini ma da un po tutti.


----------



## Giacomo1 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sticazzi...! pensavo di essere retrogrado e burino io.. ma insomma noto che c'è chi è peggio di me.
> 
> Tanto per capire veramente, ma tu cosa cerchi? cosa vuoi?
> 
> ...




Allora, mia moglie è stata sempre pesante, fredda...sempre scontenta, egoista, apprezzando solo le cose esteriori più che quello che aveva un marito innamorato ed una famiglia, ingrata, a letto una frana neanche mi baciava e si lamentava che fossi troppo passionale...ho fatto milioni di cose per farla contenta ma mi rendo conto che non era in grado di apprezzare, sono un ottimista e per questo venivo costantemente criticato...con i suoi modi e le sue parole mi ha ferito milioni di volte...fortunatamente sono sempre stato molto corteggiato ed apprezzato alla fine un pò per risentimento, un pò per attrazione, un pò per tutto è arrivata l'amante a cui come ho detto sono legato ma non del tutto coinvolto; tre anni quotidiani, anche se non lo ammetti perchè credi ancora di amare tua moglie, singnificano pur qualcosa...
Ora dopo il tradimento che è avvenuto, anche mancando rispetto a me e alla famiglia nella sua modalità...se da un lato mi sento "sdoganato" di poter amare la mia amante e renderla più partecipe della mia vita, dall'altro vedo un pentimento di mia moglie che dice di avermi sempre amato e che non aveva capito niente della vita. 
Già in passato avevo dato un ultimatum al nostro rapporto se non fosse cambiata, è migliorata un mese poi tutto come prima se non peggio fino al suo tradimento...Ora ho serie difficoltà a credere che possa cambiare, nonostante veda una sua determinazione maggiore, anche se lo desidererei...Cmq. in tanti anni ho anche accumulato tanto rancore nei suoi confronti che ora nella mia posizione gliela sto facendo pagare cara e pur se si sforza spesso sfascio ogni suo buon proposito...prima o poi spero di scaricare la rabbia e ripredere un dialogo costruttivo, ma ora non me la sento e poi ho l'amante che pur soffrendo vuole che sia convinto di ogni mia scelta.
Ora sono in crisi perchè mi sento molto confuso, amo mia moglie? la mia amante? nessuna delle due? entrambe? amare significa mettersi in croce e sacrificarsi? Scusatemi...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Allora, mia moglie è stata sempre pesante, fredda...sempre scontenta, egoista, apprezzando solo le cose esteriori più che quello che aveva un marito innamorato ed una famiglia, ingrata, a letto una frana neanche mi baciava e si lamentava che fossi troppo passionale...ho fatto milioni di cose per farla contenta ma mi rendo conto che non era in grado di apprezzare, sono un ottimista e per questo venivo costantemente criticato...con i suoi modi e le sue parole mi ha ferito milioni di volte...fortunatamente sono sempre stato molto corteggiato ed apprezzato alla fine un pò per risentimento, un pò per attrazione, un pò per tutto è arrivata l'amante a cui come ho detto sono legato ma non del tutto coinvolto; tre anni quotidiani, anche se non lo ammetti perchè credi ancora di amare tua moglie, singnificano pur qualcosa...
> Ora dopo il tradimento che è avvenuto, anche mancando rispetto a me e alla famiglia nella sua modalità...se da un lato mi sento "sdoganato" di poter amare la mia amante e renderla più partecipe della mia vita, dall'altro vedo un pentimento di mia moglie che dice di avermi sempre amato e che non aveva capito niente della vita.
> Già in passato avevo dato un ultimatum al nostro rapporto se non fosse cambiata, è migliorata un mese poi tutto come prima se non peggio fino al suo tradimento...Ora ho serie difficoltà a credere che possa cambiare, nonostante veda una sua determinazione maggiore, anche se lo desidererei...Cmq. in tanti anni ho anche accumulato tanto rancore nei suoi confronti che ora nella mia posizione gliela sto facendo pagare cara e pur se si sforza spesso sfascio ogni suo buon proposito...prima o poi spero di scaricare la rabbia e ripredere un dialogo costruttivo, ma ora non me la sento e poi ho l'amante che pur soffrendo vuole che sia convinto di ogni mia scelta.
> Ora sono in crisi perchè mi sento molto confuso, amo mia moglie? la mia amante? nessuna delle due? entrambe? amare significa mettersi in croce e sacrificarsi? Scusatemi...



Eh ma perchè non dici a tua moglie che la tradisci? o lo sa?

Perchè non la lasci ? 

Da quello che scrivi sembrate una coppia che non ha nulla nel passato a cui aggrapparsi e prendere come spunto per ritrovare l'amore, sembra più una storia di controversie infinite e di sopportazione.


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Allora, mia moglie è stata sempre pesante, fredda...sempre scontenta, egoista, apprezzando solo le cose esteriori più che quello che aveva un marito innamorato ed una famiglia, ingrata, a letto una frana neanche mi baciava e si lamentava che fossi troppo passionale...ho fatto milioni di cose per farla contenta ma mi rendo conto che non era in grado di apprezzare, sono un ottimista e per questo venivo costantemente criticato...con i suoi modi e le sue parole mi ha ferito milioni di volte...


Un mostro in pratica. Perché l'hai sposata?


----------



## fruitbasket (16 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Un mostro in pratica. Perché l'hai sposata?


beh, un errore ci sta... ma è la perseveranza a questo punto che mi sconvolge!


----------



## Giacomo1 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma perchè non dici a tua moglie che la tradisci? o lo sa?
> 
> Perchè non la lasci ?
> 
> Da quello che scrivi sembrate una coppia che non ha nulla nel passato a cui aggrapparsi e prendere come spunto per ritrovare l'amore, sembra più una storia di controversie infinite e di sopportazione.


Ho pensato a dirle tutto ma sono sincero, ora non ho voglia di passare dalla ragione al torto già sto male così...ma prima o poi però potrei farlo...se la lascio mi manca e mi manca la famiglia...lei è sempre stata una stronza, un pò con tutti non solo con me come marito, però quando abbassa il suo orgoglio, egoismo, presunzione è dolcissima e di momenti belli con lei ne ho trascorsi, è solo che mi sono rotto di starle a presso anche perchè per autodifesa ammetto che ultimamente con lei restituivo quello che ricevevo. Ora stiamo provando entrambi a cambiare modalità di comunicazione, forse non ci siamo mai capiti bene ma è una strada molto in salita...rischio per l'ennesima volta di fallire e perdere anche questa possibilità di rifarmi una vita, con tutte le sue incertezze però, come si sà l'amate è fantastica finchè è amante...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho pensato a dirle tutto ma sono sincero, ora non ho voglia di passare dalla ragione al torto già sto male così...ma prima o poi però potrei farlo...se la lascio mi manca e mi manca la famiglia...lei è sempre stata una stronza, un pò con tutti non solo con me come marito, però quando abbassa il suo orgoglio, egoismo, presunzione è dolcissima e di momenti belli con lei ne ho trascorsi, è solo che mi sono rotto di starle a presso anche perchè per autodifesa ammetto che ultimamente con lei restituivo quello che ricevevo. Ora stiamo provando entrambi a cambiare modalità di comunicazione, forse non ci siamo mai capiti bene ma è una strada molto in salita...rischio per l'ennesima volta di fallire e perdere anche questa possibilità di rifarmi una vita, con tutte le sue incertezze però, come si sà l'amate è fantastica finchè è amante...


Perchè lei ha lasciato il suo amante?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho pensato a dirle tutto ma sono sincero, ora non ho voglia di passare dalla ragione al torto già sto male così...ma prima o poi però potrei farlo...se la lascio mi manca e mi manca la famiglia...lei è sempre stata una stronza, un pò con tutti non solo con me come marito, però quando abbassa il suo orgoglio, egoismo, presunzione è dolcissima e di momenti belli con lei ne ho trascorsi, è solo che mi sono rotto di starle a presso anche perchè per autodifesa ammetto che ultimamente con lei restituivo quello che ricevevo. Ora stiamo provando entrambi a cambiare modalità di comunicazione, forse non ci siamo mai capiti bene ma è una strada molto in salita...rischio per l'ennesima volta di fallire e perdere anche questa possibilità di rifarmi una vita, con tutte le sue incertezze però, come si sà l'amate è fantastica finchè è amante...



Vedi? nella tua storia ci sono quelle implicazioni oggettive che stavolta portano i due a o sputarsi in faccia reciprocamente visto il tradimento ricambiato... o a ricercarsi sul serio e a pari armi.

Tu invece fai come noi traditi che ci mettiamo su un piedistallo, quando invece sappiamo ( dopo) che il piedistallo è soltanto una maniera per innescare quei meccanismi meschini che portano alla sofferenza di tutti. 

Che altro devo scriverti ?


----------



## Giacomo1 (16 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè lei ha lasciato il suo amante?


Perchè l'ho scoperta e dice, ci credo lo ha anche scritto su un suo diario, che il suo amante non le piaceva anzi tutt'altro non capiva come potesse stare con lui che era un cesso e glielo ha anche più volte detto ma le faceva tantissimi complimenti, telefonate, le dava attenzioni, l'ascoltava, le dava sicurezza è molto più anziano di me e più agiato economicamente...e poi che ama me e la nostra famiglia.
Cmq. Anche il suo amante diceva che lei a volte era un pò stronza...forse io l'avrò pure ultimamente un pò trascurata e per questo mi sento in colpa, mi sento quasi la responsabilità che lei fosse così ma lo è sempre stata..., mi ero proprio rotto e le stavo restituendo la sua freddezza...comunqe quando vuole sa essere dolcissima e questo ricordo mi fa star male...


----------



## Giacomo1 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi? nella tua storia ci sono quelle implicazioni oggettive che stavolta portano i due a o sputarsi in faccia reciprocamente visto il tradimento ricambiato... o a ricercarsi sul serio e a pari armi.
> 
> Tu invece fai come noi traditi che ci mettiamo su un piedistallo, quando invece sappiamo ( dopo) che il piedistallo è soltanto una maniera per innescare quei meccanismi meschini che portano alla sofferenza di tutti.
> 
> Che altro devo scriverti ?


Su questo hai ragione ma dammi tempo..., forse scendo dal piedistallo ma ora mi occorre per scaricare la rabbia. E' vero da una parte vorrei ricercarla ma ho paura che o io o lei oppure entrambi non riusciamo a ricucire e ad rinnovarci...o che comunque investo ancora su la persona sbagliata.


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Su questo hai ragione ma dammi tempo..., forse scendo dal piedistallo ma ora mi occorre per scaricare la rabbia. E' vero da una parte vorrei ricercarla ma ho paura che o io o lei oppure entrambi non riusciamo a ricucire e ad rinnovarci...o che comunque investo ancora su la persona sbagliata.



Ciao Giacomo,

questo ragionamento non regge. 

se le vuoi bene, ma veramente bene, ci provi e basta. 
e se non dovesse funzionare ... almeno ci hai provato. 

ma parli in termini di investire ... e forse sulla persona sbagliata. 

scusa, sempre quasi, che stai riflettendo, se l'affare di conviene ... 

sienne


----------



## Giacomo1 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao Sienne, hai ragione, in questo momento sono molto pragmatico e distaccato,  le volte che ho dato retta ai sentimenti ho sofferto molto. Ma si può amare una persona senza andarci d'accordo? Rivedendo la storia con mia moglie ho perso nel tempo sentimenti ed emozioni...lei è così, all'inizio era meno evidente, ma ora posso amare una persona che vorrei diversa...?


----------



## sienne (16 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne, hai ragione, in questo momento sono molto pragmatico e distaccato,  le volte che ho dato retta ai sentimenti ho sofferto molto. Ma si può amare una persona senza andarci d'accordo? Rivedendo la storia con mia moglie ho perso nel tempo sentimenti ed emozioni...lei è così, all'inizio era meno evidente, ma ora posso amare una persona che vorrei diversa...?


Ciao Giacomo,

se la vuoi diversa, mi chiedo cosa ami esattamente? 
Solo quelle poche volte che è come la vorresti?

Una persona la si ama per intero ... e la domanda da percorrere,
sarebbe, secondo me, trovo o troviamo una nuova forma di coppia
con tutti i nostri lati? come si potrebbe gestire? ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh?


è un verbale di una riunione di condominio?


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla ho un rancore grandissimo e disistima anche perché la modalità del suo tradimento è stata odiosa..., ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...


Ascolta un pò,ma quando sei a tavola per pulirti la bocca usa la carta igienica?Hai proprio la faccia come il culo,anzi hai il culo come la faccia!Sono tre anni che ti fai i cazzi tuoi e non riesci a perdonare tua moglie che ti ha piacevolmente messo le corna da un mese?'HA FATTO BENISSIMO!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta un pò,ma quando sei a tavola per pulirti la bocca usa la carta igienica?Hai proprio la faccia come il culo,anzi hai il culo come la faccia!Sono tre anni che ti fai i cazzi tuoi e non riesci a perdonare tua moglie che ti ha piacevolmente messo le corna da un mese?'HA FATTO BENISSIMO!


:rotfl::quoto:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla ho un rancore grandissimo e disistima anche perché la modalità del suo tradimento è stata odiosa..., ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...



''collega''sei molto invornito,primo perche'vedere tutti i giorni l'amante,diventa 1 secondo matrimonio...scusa non tradiamo per rompere la routine??secondo,quando entri in questo girone dantesco,metti in conto che la consorte,ci sgami....e renda la pariglia.


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl::quoto:


Io resto basito,ma alla gente cosa cazzo gli dice il cervello?


----------



## nicola (16 Dicembre 2013)

se leggessi il mio post ti suicideresti da quanto dovresti sentirti merda...ha fatto benissimo e spero non lo abbia fatto per ripicca, ma xchè te lo meriti!!


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



nicola ha detto:


> se leggessi il mio post ti suicideresti da quanto dovresti sentirti merda...ha fatto benissimo e spero non lo abbia fatto per ripicca, ma xchè te lo meriti!!


Io spero pure che si sia fatta desciappare il sedere....alla faccia del marito!


----------



## tesla (16 Dicembre 2013)

ridicolo


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*tesla*



tesla ha detto:


> ridicolo


Solo?patetico,infantile,immaturo,mellifluo,imbelle,epidermico.


----------



## free (16 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> *Ho pensato a dirle tutto ma sono sincero, ora non ho voglia di passare dalla ragione al torto* già sto male così...ma prima o poi però potrei farlo...se la lascio mi manca e mi manca la famiglia...lei è sempre stata una stronza, un pò con tutti non solo con me come marito, però quando abbassa il suo orgoglio, egoismo, presunzione è dolcissima e di momenti belli con lei ne ho trascorsi, è solo che mi sono rotto di starle a presso anche perchè per autodifesa ammetto che ultimamente con lei restituivo quello che ricevevo. Ora stiamo provando entrambi a cambiare modalità di comunicazione, forse non ci siamo mai capiti bene ma è una strada molto in salita...rischio per l'ennesima volta di fallire e perdere anche questa possibilità di rifarmi una vita, con tutte le sue incertezze però, come si sà l'amate è fantastica finchè è amante...


:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2013)

*Giacomo*



Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla ho un rancore grandissimo e disistima anche perché la modalità del suo tradimento è stata odiosa..., ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...


Perdonami ma sei di Vicenza?


----------



## tesla (16 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo?patetico,infantile,immaturo,mellifl  uo,imbelle,epidermico.



perchè ho cercato dappertutto un'immagine, non l'ho trovata e quindi ho messo solo un rapido commento.
commento che ora approfondisco con


[video=youtube;NwFFdMCBzZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwFFdMCBzZU[/video]


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè ho cercato dappertutto un'immagine, non l'ho trovata e quindi ho messo solo un rapido commento.
> commento che ora approfondisco con
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;NwFFdMCBzZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwFFdMCBzZU[/video]


Bell'intelligentone Funari... Proprio lui che si dava tante arie da "so tutto io, sono il meglio", manco ha trovato una che spende 200 neuro per sistemargli la tomba.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2013)

mi sa che si tratti di parecchie migliaia di euro.
 non so se avete idea dei costi della morte fra funerali e tombe.





PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Bell'intelligentone Funari... Proprio lui che si dava tante arie da "so tutto io, sono il meglio", manco ha trovato una che spende 200 neuro per sistemargli la tomba.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Bell'intelligentone Funari... Proprio lui che si dava tante arie da "so tutto io, sono il meglio", manco ha trovato una che spende *200 neuro* per sistemargli la tomba.


Questo è un bel lapsus


----------



## Homer (16 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla ho un rancore grandissimo e disistima anche perché la modalità del suo tradimento è stata odiosa..., ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...




Minchia.............ditemi che sta scherzando. Non ci posso credere!!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Minchia.............ditemi che sta scherzando. Non ci posso credere!!


Embè che c'è di strano?
Sai quante volte mi è capitato di sentire
io non perdonerei mai un tradimento

da chi ha l'amante?

Cioè la filosofia è io posso e tu no...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè che c'è di strano?
> Sai quante volte mi è capitato di sentire
> io non perdonerei mai un tradimento
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Il traditore deve mettere in conto,pero' amico...infatti io sto attento...non si sa mai..


Ma infatti
Sono convinto che se tua moglie ti becca...
E volessi essere usato come oggetto di vendetta

Mi direbbe
ehi carino mettiti in fila....

Ricorda amico mio...

Le rappresaglie che ti ha promesso...

Un bagnino per ogni sms 

QUella non scherza...


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè la filosofia è io posso e tu no...


Non sono mai riuscito a capire su che basi poggia questa convinzione..


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono mai riuscito a capire su che basi poggia questa convinzione..



Ciao feather,

su un insieme di cose ... 
senso del possesso, di una certa concezione 
che si ha dell'uomo e della donna ecc. 

sienne


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao feather,
> 
> su un insieme di cose ...
> senso del possesso, di una certa concezione
> ...


Si ma è talmente lontana da qualsiasi cosa possa avere anche una vaga consistenza reale che non mi capacito di come ci si possa davvero credere..


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si ma è talmente lontana da qualsiasi cosa possa avere anche una vaga consistenza reale che non mi capacito di come ci si possa davvero credere..



Ciao feather,

si, è vero!
ma leggi qui a volte certe discussioni? 
cioè, da una parte, uguaglianza, parità ecc. ma poi ... è natura ... è cultura ... è l'UOMO ... 
a volte si è talmente impregnati da certi effetti, che lo si sente e percepisce come istinto. 

è proprio, credo, un altro modo di codificare l'essere umano ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> lo si sente e percepisce come istinto.
> 
> è proprio, credo, un altro modo di codificare l'essere umano ...
> 
> sienne


Questo l'ho visto con i miei occhi purtroppo. Ma mi sembra più un difetto di visione. Un difetto dell'obiettività.


----------



## devastata (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono mai riuscito a capire su che basi poggia questa convinzione..


Sull'illusione di credersi unici ed insostituibili.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Questo l'ho visto con i miei occhi purtroppo. Ma  mi sembra più un difetto di visione. Un difetto  dell'obiettività.



Ciao feahter,

certo. ma cosa è l'obbietività? ... ci vogliono certi strumenti per osservare il tutto sotto un'altra angolatura. 

ma sai com'è ... persino gli scienziati negli anni indietro, pensavano di aver trovato un collegamento tra
razza, intelligenza e dimensioni del cervello ... e si sono sbagliati di grosso ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sull'illusione di credersi unici ed insostituibili.


Ho capito, ma non ci vuole un IQ di 180 per capire che è appunto, un illusione.


----------



## Giacomo1 (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma non ci vuole un IQ di 180 per capire che è appunto, un illusione.


Ok qui siete tutti geni..., premesso che razionalmente la parità ed uguaglianza sono concetti in me ben radicati razionalmente, l'uomo è pur sempre un animale con un retaggio di istinti, contenuti ancestrali e primordiali su cui costruisce la sua identità...Forse ultimamente ho un pò trascurato la mia introspezione e creato le mie sicurezze sui ciò che più facilmente e che richiedeva meno sforzo (si chiama razionalizzazione delle risorse o pigrizia vedete voi...) mi garantiva una stabilità nel contesto in cui vivevo. Certo ora quelle risorse che ho potuto mettere da parte negli anni le sto utilizzando per rielaborare un nuovo modello che si adatti alla nuova realtà. Certo è che se prima quando stavo con la mia amante toglievo la fede ora il problema non sussiste....non la porto più...Forse non amo nessuno o forse amo tutti ma conoscendomi credo che io sia semplicemente filantropico nella sua concezione più profonda, se non avessi la mia famiglia potrei fare tranquillamente il "missionario"...e non fate battute.


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Forse non amo nessuno o forse amo tutti


Di solito uno/a che dice una frase del genere non ama proprio nessuno/a. E facile non si sia mai abbandonato a vero amore. O lo riconoscerebbe. 

In ogni caso non stavo neppure pensando a te, parlavo in generale. Non era diretto a te.


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao Giacomo,

tu stesso hai detto, che non riesci a perdonare tua moglie che ti ha tradito. 
e tu invece continui a farlo (oltre il fatto, che la tradisci da tre anni) ... 
cioè, escludi de totalmente ... ma nei suoi confronti ti senti ferito ... 
questo è un disequilibrio e mancanza di senso di parità ... 
la consapevolezza di te e del tuo agire nei suoi confronti ... 
non ha scaturato un senso di, ok ... come coppia ci siamo persi, 
abbiamo sbagliato e ora vorremmo tentare di ritrovarci ... 
questa è parità ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Di solito uno/a che dice una frase del genere non ama proprio nessuno/a. E facile non si sia mai abbandonato a vero amore. O lo riconoscerebbe.
> 
> In ogni caso non stavo neppure pensando a te, parlavo in generale. Non era diretto a te.



Ciao 

si, stavo anche io con la testa al trove ... 

ho collegato ora, questa risposta con Giacomo ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ok qui siete tutti geni..., premesso che razionalmente la parità ed uguaglianza sono concetti in me ben radicati razionalmente, l'uomo è pur sempre un animale con un retaggio di istinti, contenuti ancestrali e primordiali su cui costruisce la sua identità...Forse ultimamente ho un pò trascurato la mia introspiezione e creato le mie sicurezze sui ciò che più facilmente e che richiedeva meno sforzo (si chiama razionalizzazione delle risorse o pigrizia vedete voi...) mi garantiva una stabilità nel contesto in cui vivevo. Certo ora quelle risorse che ho potuto mettere da parte negli anni le sto utilizzando per rielaborare un nuovo modello che si adatti alla nuova realtà. Certo è che se prima quando stavo con la mia amante toglievo la fede ora il problema non sussiste....non la porto più...Forse non amo nessuno o forse amo tutti ma conoscendomi credo che io sia semplicemente filantropico nella sua concezione più profonda, se non avessi la mia famiglia potrei fare tranquillamente il "missionario"...e non fate battute.


Missionario? Abbi pazienza ma con l'egoismo che ti ritrovi che missione vuoi fare.. Naaahh te lo sconsiglio non saresti in grado.... Continua la tua vita di marito /amante e visto che sei amante tu stesso sii più comprensivo con tua moglie va


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ok qui siete tutti geni..., premesso che razionalmente la parità ed uguaglianza sono concetti in me ben radicati razionalmente, l'uomo è pur sempre un animale con un retaggio di istinti, contenuti ancestrali e primordiali su cui costruisce la sua identità...Forse ultimamente ho un pò trascurato la mia introspezione e creato le mie sicurezze sui ciò che più facilmente e che richiedeva meno sforzo (si chiama razionalizzazione delle risorse o pigrizia vedete voi...) mi garantiva una stabilità nel contesto in cui vivevo. Certo ora quelle risorse che ho potuto mettere da parte negli anni le sto utilizzando per rielaborare un nuovo modello che si adatti alla nuova realtà. Certo è che se prima quando stavo con la mia amante toglievo la fede ora il problema non sussiste....non la porto più...Forse non amo nessuno o forse amo tutti ma conoscendomi credo che io sia semplicemente filantropico nella sua concezione più profonda, se non avessi la mia famiglia potrei fare tranquillamente il "missionario"...e non fate battute.


Bella sta supercazzola. Te l'ha scritta Fantastica?


----------



## Giacomo1 (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Di solito uno/a che dice una frase del genere non ama proprio nessuno/a. E facile non si sia mai abbandonato a vero amore. O lo riconoscerebbe.
> 
> In ogni caso non stavo neppure pensando a te, parlavo in generale. Non era diretto a te.


Chiaro sono riflessioni...e non ho la pretesa di provare nella vita lo scibile delle emozioni e dei sentimenti, ma sono pronto ad accogliere...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Bella sta supercazzola. Te l'ha scritta Fantastica?



Giusto o sbagliato che sia quello che ha scritto giacomo, tu con quale visione o quale identità ti metti s scrivere di supercazzole visto quello che scrivi e quello che sappiamo di te. O per caso la supercazzola che ti racconti tu per tradire vale di più di quella che s'inventa giacomo? 

Tanto per capire, grazie in anticipo.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti
> Sono convinto che se tua moglie ti becca...
> E volessi essere usato come oggetto di vendetta
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma infatti
> ...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Giusto o sbagliato che sia quello che ha scritto giacomo, tu con quale visione o quale identità ti metti s scrivere di supercazzole visto quello che scrivi e quello che sappiamo di te. O per caso la supercazzola che ti racconti tu per tradire vale di più di quella che s'inventa giacomo?
> 
> Tanto per capire, grazie in anticipo.


Supercazzola inteso come discorso troppo elaborato per il mio cervello. Non ne facevo un problema morale. Tu c'hai capito qualcosa? Io no.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Supercazzola inteso come discorso troppo elaborato per il mio cervello. Non ne facevo un problema morale. Tu c'hai capito qualcosa? Io no.



Forse si che c'ho capito, forse, ma non ha importanza, credo. 

Io non parlavo nè di morale nè di qualcosa di simile. Parlavo di quelle modalità che portano a ritrovarsi per stare o sentirsi meglio nelle circostanze in cui ci si ritrova in un qualche presente a cui dobbiamo dare conto,  questo per seguire un filo logico che riguarda giacomo. Ecco perchè la risposta a te. Vabbè. cit JB. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla ho un rancore grandissimo e disistima anche perché la modalità del suo tradimento è stata odiosa..., ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...


Ciao Giacomo1!

Nell'economia delle situazioni affettive chi non applica una teoria keynesiana non può che venire divorato da lupi rossi.
La trasformazione che viaggia su sentieri paralleli alla strada che percorrono solo coloro che non hanno le scarpe d'avvio è solo all'apparenza lenta - "quasi omeostatica" penseranno certi sciamani dall'occhio languido - perchè il punto di partenza e quello d'arrivo coincidono.
Il terrore non alberga che nelle scelte che vengono censurate dagli dei artificiali e dalle sensazioni che si scambiano per pietre scagliate da mani incosapevoli, ma le canzoni sono invisibili e le sculture mute, non puoi perciò toccarne i colori.
Il merito è legato conb un filo a tre capi fortemente ritorti il cui bandolo di ciascuno è rispettivamente lagato alle disfunzioni di ciò che abbiamo, alle velleità di ciò che desideriamo ed alle mutilazioni di ciò che siamo stati, in qiest'ottica il desiderio di vivere una vita di coppia soggiace primariamente alla potestà dei sensi, secondariamente al capriccio della voglia ed in ultimo luogo al timore di perdere il possesso.
La convivenza tra un uomo ed una donna ha le articolazioni che che entrambi sono disposti a credere di avere e le carenze che ciascuno dissimula, un po' perchè solo la condivisione fa la coppia ed un po' perchè solo certe verità la distruggono.
L'amore scevro dai sentimenti è, in questo senso, lo scudo di due opliti che fanno la minima falange concepibile solo fintanto che l'uno difende le parti scoperte dell'altro ed in un certo altro senso è il punto d'arrivo di chi è perennemente in caduta libera nell'aria solo perchè non trova mai un lembo di terra contro cui sfracellarsi.
Amare una persona preclude l'amore per le altre?
Dalla risposta a questa domanda discende la disponibilità più o meno esplicabile e dichiarabile apertamente di far convivere l'amore asentimentale con quello vermiglio del letto e con quello rosa dei baci asciutti e degli abbracci che non fanno ansimare.
Pensaci.

Ciao!


----------



## Principessa (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta un pò,ma quando sei a tavola per pulirti la bocca usa la carta igienica?Hai proprio la faccia come il culo,anzi hai il culo come la faccia!Sono tre anni che ti fai i cazzi tuoi e non riesci a perdonare tua moglie che ti ha piacevolmente messo le corna da un mese?'HA FATTO BENISSIMO!


Sei tremendo :carneval:

Non voglio fare l'avvocatessa delle cause perse, però bisogna vedere quanto e come sua moglie la SMOLLAVA a Giacomo!!

Senza figa, è pure ovvio che lui si è fatto l'amante...

Ma lei che scusa ha?


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> solo certe verità la distruggono.


E quali sono?


----------



## Giacomo1 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Giacomo1!
> 
> Nell'economia delle situazioni affettive chi non applica una teoria keynesiana non può che venire divorato da lupi rossi.
> La trasformazione che viaggia su sentieri paralleli alla strada che percorrono solo coloro che non hanno le scarpe d'avvio è solo all'apparenza lenta - "quasi omeostatica" penseranno certi sciamani dall'occhio languido - perchè il punto di partenza e quello d'arrivo coincidono.
> ...


Guarda che l' equilibrio tra domanda e offerta è diverso dal breve al lungo periodo, le crisi sono inevitabili se non si applicano correttivi dinamici, credo che l'amore può essere una delle fonti a spingere ad applicare interventi ed ultimamente avevo gettato la spugna. Nella coppia io come mia moglie, non potevamo migliorare la nostra situazione affettiva senza recare danno all'altro, forse la nostra è una crisi paretiana. Cmq. in soldoni ora vedo mia moglie diversamente ma anche la mia amante...


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Guarda che l' equilibrio tra domanda e offerta è diverso dal breve al lungo periodo, le crisi sono inevitabili se non si applicano correttivi dinamici, credo che l'amore può essere una delle fonti a spingere ad applicare interventi ed ultimamente avevo gettato la spugna. Nella coppia io come mia moglie, non potevamo migliorare la nostra situazione affettiva senza recare danno all'altro, forse la nostra è una crisi paretiana. Cmq. in soldoni ora vedo mia moglie diversamente ma anche la mia amante...


Oh, ma allora dovresti ricordare anche che nel lungo periodo saremo tutti morti.
Se ancvhe la vita di coppia è regolata dalla mano invisibile, allora la felicità coniugale sta al mercato del pesce come il il tradoneto sta all'obsolescenza programmata in un'impostazione produttiva post-fordistica.
La questione metravigliosa della questione è però che il modo in cui tu vedi moglie e amante è dipendente da fattori del tutto interni a te e la soluzione potrebbe essere al limite anche autarchica o, se proprio insisti, puoi pure ritagliarti un modesto impero nelle zone più sottosviluppate e prive di risorse naturali sfruttabili.


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sa che si tratti di parecchie migliaia di euro.
> non so se avete idea dei costi della morte fra funerali e tombe.


pure troppo ne so.....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh, ma allora dovresti ricordare anche che nel lungo periodo saremo tutti morti.
> Se ancvhe la vita di coppia è regolata dalla mano invisibile, allora la felicità coniugale sta al mercato del pesce come il il tradoneto sta all'obsolescenza programmata in un'impostazione produttiva post-fordistica.
> La questione metravigliosa della questione è però che il modo in cui tu vedi moglie e amante è dipendente da fattori del tutto interni a te e la soluzione potrebbe essere al limite anche autarchica o, se proprio insisti, puoi pure ritagliarti un modesto impero nelle zone più sottosviluppate e prive di risorse naturali sfruttabili.


Il Don Giovanni Mozartiano....
Leporello gli dice....padron mio siam tutti morti!:singleeye:


----------



## morfeo78 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ok qui siete tutti geni..., premesso che razionalmente la parità ed uguaglianza sono concetti in me ben radicati razionalmente, l'uomo è pur sempre un animale con un retaggio di istinti, contenuti ancestrali e primordiali su cui costruisce la sua identità...Forse ultimamente ho un pò trascurato la mia introspezione e creato le mie sicurezze sui ciò che più facilmente e che richiedeva meno sforzo (si chiama razionalizzazione delle risorse o pigrizia vedete voi...) mi garantiva una stabilità nel contesto in cui vivevo. Certo ora quelle risorse che ho potuto mettere da parte negli anni le sto utilizzando per rielaborare un nuovo modello che si adatti alla nuova realtà. Certo è che se prima quando stavo con la mia amante toglievo la fede ora il problema non sussiste....non la porto più...Forse non amo nessuno o forse amo tutti ma conoscendomi credo che io sia semplicemente filantropico nella sua concezione più profonda, se non avessi la mia famiglia potrei fare tranquillamente il "missionario"...e non fate battute.


Trascurato la tua introspezione??? Ma se non vedi altro che te stesso! 

Prova invece dell'introspezione fare un lavoro di empatia che in una coppia ci vuole anche quello. 
Non è vero che tua moglie ti sta tradendo da un mese. No! Sono 3 anni che tutti i giorni si toglie la fede la posa sul tavolino e si infila sotto le lenzuola con l'amante mentre tu ti occupi dei bambini e della casa. 
Sono tre anni che conduci una vita assessuata perché lei non ti desidera più (già soddisfatta abbondantemente dall'amante).
Stufo di una situazione del genere da poco più di un mese hai finalmente trovato una donna che ti desidera sessualmente oltre che come domestico ma... ti ha gia beccato. Che sfiga! 
Il seguito puoi continuarlo tu, ma sempre con questi ruoli invertiti.


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il Don Giovanni Mozartiano....
> Leporello gli dice....padron mio siam tutti morti!:singleeye:


Ma solo perchè non era riuscito a convincere il suo padrone che davvero non sapeva leggere ai raggi della luna...

Se solo gli fosse uscita una scusa più convincente!


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma dai*



Principessa ha detto:


> Sei tremendo :carneval:
> 
> Non voglio fare l'avvocatessa delle cause perse, però bisogna vedere quanto e come sua moglie la SMOLLAVA a Giacomo!!
> 
> ...


Ma dai,al di là dei torti e le ragioni,3 anni che ti vedi con l'amante tutti i giorni e sbrocchi se tua moglie si fa un ingroppata extra?non hai la riga in mezzo alle chiappe hai il naso....!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma solo perchè non era riuscito a convincere il suo padrone che davvero non sapeva leggere ai raggi della luna...
> 
> Se solo gli fosse uscita una scusa più convincente!


Non è così...
Don Giovanni sapeva che un giorno sarebbe arrivato il commendatore...
Non a caso lo aveva sbeffeggiato...

Ma Don Giovanni è un uomo che considera codardia il pentirsi per convenienza...

Piuttosto di fare una vita di penitenza ed espiazione
dopo una vita di dissolutezze preferisce di gran lunga
farla finita...

La morte in lui è liberazione...
e non punizione...

La morte di Don Giovanni è come quella di Goering.
Nessuno è mai riuscito a impiccare Goering.

( e come si incazzarono con quello che gli passò il cianuro).


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è così...
> Don Giovanni sapeva che un giorno sarebbe arrivato il commendatore...
> Non a caso lo aveva sbeffeggiato...
> 
> ...


Ma vatten'affanculo tu e don giovanni!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Trascurato la tua introspezione??? Ma se non vedi altro che te stesso!
> 
> Prova invece dell'introspezione fare un lavoro di empatia che in una coppia ci vuole anche quello.
> Non è vero che tua moglie ti sta tradendo da un mese. No! Sono 3 anni che tutti i giorni si toglie la fede la posa sul tavolino e si infila sotto le lenzuola con l'amante mentre tu ti occupi dei bambini e della casa.
> ...


Ma vedi prendiamo me...
Una mi dice rognando dovresti essere più empatico...

Le rispondo...

Ma perchè ti ostini a voler cavare acqua dai sassi?

Se vuoi posso essere simpatico, antipatico, apatico, peripatetico, ma empatico no...

Odio ogni forma di entropia...

Sai sono così empatico che se vedo mia moglie mettermi via le scarpe...lo prendo come un affronto...che poi mi tocca aprire la scarpiera e chinarmi no?
Lei deve ancora capire come faccio anche al buio a non inciampare mai sulle scarpe lasciate in corridoio...


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è così...
> Don Giovanni sapeva che un giorno sarebbe arrivato il commendatore...
> Non a caso lo aveva sbeffeggiato...
> 
> ...


Goering era un grande aviatore prima di diventare un obeso morfinomane, il don Giovanni libertino affermava che chi verso l'una e fedele, verso l'altre é crudele, ed a Leporello che gli rimproverava le sue imprese leggiadre (uccidere il commedatore dopo averle assalito la figlia nottetempo) rispondeva "l'ha voluto: sua danno!".
L'invito fattogli fare tramite il suo servo è l'ostentazione dell'eternità dei fasti, la stessa che Hermann aveva perduto, intaccabile ed imperitura.
Egli muore giovane e impenitente.
Dissoluto punito.
Ma sempre fiero.

Il veleno lui non l'avrebbe bevuto.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Goering era un grande aviatore prima di diventare un obeso morfinomane, il don Giovanni libertino affermava che chi verso l'una e fedele, verso l'altre é crudele, ed a Leporello che gli rimproverava le sue imprese leggiadre (uccidere il commedatore dopo averle assalito la figlia nottetempo) rispondeva "l'ha voluto: sua danno!".
> L'invito fattogli fare tramite il suo servo è l'ostentazione dell'eternità dei fasti, la stessa che Hermann aveva perduto, intaccabile ed imperitura.
> Egli muore giovane e impenitente.
> Dissoluto punito.
> ...


Vero...
Sai che mi ha suscitato ilarità la notizia dell'altro giorno
Felicetto Maniero ha minacciato un giornalista vicentino di aver divulgato nel web la sua nuova identità.
Il giornalista avrebbe ricevuto una mail anonima a cui non diede nessun peso.
Allora Felicetto ha rincarato la dose, e il giornalista è andato in questura...

Pare che ora Felicetto si senta molto Infelicetto e che passerà un brutto natale...

Il re è nudo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

( Se lo viene a sapere Daniele...):rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Giacomo1 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh, ma allora dovresti ricordare anche che nel lungo periodo saremo tutti morti.
> Se ancvhe la vita di coppia è regolata dalla mano invisibile, allora la felicità coniugale sta al mercato del pesce come il il tradoneto sta all'obsolescenza programmata in un'impostazione produttiva post-fordistica.
> La questione metravigliosa della questione è però che il modo in cui tu vedi moglie e amante è dipendente da fattori del tutto interni a te e la soluzione potrebbe essere al limite anche autarchica o, se proprio insisti, puoi pure ritagliarti un modesto impero nelle zone più sottosviluppate e prive di risorse naturali sfruttabili.


E' chiaro che è tutto soggettivo, forse dovrei farmi tante amanti per verificare se le emozioni ed i sentimenti nei loro confronti decrescono...potrei provare con le mogli ma è più difficile nella nostra società. Lasciamo perdere questi aspetti che meriterebbero comunque sperimentazioni. Probabile che la concezione di amore coniugale come cosa esclusiva l'ho provata all'inizio con mia moglie ma era un' illusione, poi l'esperienza ci ha cambiati portandoci a desiderare qualcosa di diverso dell'altro che non ha saputo darci o cogliere, credo che quando succedono queste cose, entrambi non hanno amato o smesso di amare altrimenti ci sarebbe stato una crescita simbiotica mantenendo il sentimento acceso. Chi può dire di aver amato una persona senza aver trascorso una vita insieme ed aver mantenuto costante il sentimento in entrambi? Come il tradimento, l'amore si condivide in due per questo non penso di amare mia moglie e non credo che lei mi abbia amato. Spesso si desidera una persona perchè si crede di amarla ma solo alla fine sai se lo hai fatto veramente. In questo momento desidero ricevere e dare da entrambe probabile che non le ami entrambe se l'amore è un esclusiva ma comunque sono legato. Se dandomi tempo riuscirò ad amare vien da solo che sarà esclusivo...La mia amate dice di amarmi, mia moglie dice di amarmi ma io non mi esprimo; o loro si illudono o ci vogliamo tutti bene, o son tutte seghe per recuperarmi l'autostima...


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Sai che mi ha suscitato ilarità la notizia dell'altro giorno
> Felicetto Maniero ha minacciato un giornalista vicentino di aver divulgato nel web la sua nuova identità.
> Il giornalista avrebbe ricevuto una mail anonima a cui non diede nessun peso.
> ...


L'umorismo non è per te,a daniele hanno ucciso il padre,che divertimento vero?46 anni....46,se ci dovessi arrivare come te...meglio non arrivarci.


----------



## morfeo78 (17 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vedi prendiamo me...
> Una mi dice rognando dovresti essere più empatico...
> 
> Le rispondo...
> ...


Beh, qui non c'è da essere empatici. Lei segue ordine e disciplina mentre tu comodità e praticità. 
Chi ha detto che il posto giusto delle tue scarpe è nella scarpiera... Metti una scatola portascarpe in corridoio ed ufficializza il nuovo posto delle scarpe. Ecco che il problema è risolto. Le scarpe saranno ufficialmente al loro posto in corridoio senza che tu debba chinarti a cercarle nel portascarpe. 

Ps: sistema gia collaudato con scarpe, pantaloni, camicia cravatta.... ecc ecc


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Beh, qui non c'è da essere empatici. Lei segue ordine e disciplina mentre tu comodità e praticità.
> Chi ha detto che il posto giusto delle tue scarpe è nella scarpiera... Metti una scatola portascarpe in corridoio ed ufficializza il nuovo posto delle scarpe. Ecco che il problema è risolto. Le scarpe saranno ufficialmente al loro posto in corridoio senza che tu debba chinarti a cercarle nel portascarpe.
> 
> Ps: sistema gia collaudato con scarpe, pantaloni, camicia cravatta.... ecc ecc


Io invece dico...
Chissà quale altra donna riuscirebbe a convivere con me...

Però vedo che lei è felice quando mi risolvo a mettere in ordine...

La cosa interessante è che io non perdo mai nulla e mi ricordo sempre dove lascio le cose...

Lei l'ordinata perde sempre tutto...perchè nasconde nei cassetti materiali eterogenei...

Ora chissà in quale cassetto sta la sua impegnativa per la visita ginecologica?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## morfeo78 (17 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece dico...
> Chissà quale altra donna riuscirebbe a convivere con me...
> 
> Però vedo che lei è felice quando mi risolvo a mettere in ordine...
> ...


per tornare a tema, non credo che tu ti offenda se anche tua moglie mette le scarpe in corridoio accanto alle tue.... o sbaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> per tornare a tema, non credo che tu ti offenda se anche tua moglie mette le scarpe in corridoio accanto alle tue.... o sbaglio?


No...io manco le vedo...le scavalco...


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



morfeo78 ha detto:


> per tornare a tema, non credo che tu ti offenda se anche tua moglie mette le scarpe in corridoio accanto alle tue.... o sbaglio?


Anche perchè ha qualche misura in più...:rotfl:


----------



## Giacomo1 (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche perchè ha qualche misura in più...:rotfl:


L' emapatia ci può stare, ma se tua moglie ti mette al suo posto le scarpe non perchè è ordinata ma perchè ti vuole far rodere il culo l'empatia mi dice che sono uno stronzo...e non credete che le donne sono ordinate, illusi...


----------



## morfeo78 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> L' emapatia ci può stare, ma se tua moglie ti mette al suo posto le scarpe non perchè è ordinata ma perchè ti vuole far rodere il culo l'empatia mi dice che sono uno stronzo...e non credete che le donne sono ordinate, illusi...


Ecco! Ci stai quasi riuscendo. Se tua moglie che da 3 anni che lascia mutande e reggiseno in ogni dove, ti mette a posto le scarpe come Tu hai chiesto la separazione, non è perché è ordinata, ma perché voleva farti rodere il culo! 
Ed allora come dovresti comportarti tu che solo adesso hai incominciato ad assaporare il piacere di non chinarti a cercare le scarpe nella scarpiera? Le rimetti a posto come prima solo perché a tua moglie che manco sa dove ha lasciato l'ultima volta il tanga rode il culo???


----------



## tesla (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono mai riuscito a capire su che basi poggia questa convinzione..



sull'ignoranza


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sull'ignoranza


Base solida come una roccia sembra..


----------



## Giacomo1 (17 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Base solida come una roccia sembra..


No, qui vi sbagliate...per il tradito il tradimento non'è tradimento fino a quando non viene scoperto, ergo non mi incazzo se gioco a carte scoperte, ma se entrambi bariamo vince al gioco chi non viene scoperto e le carte non si fanno vedere. A me mia moglie non ha confessato il tradimento, l'ho scoperta subito perchè avevo attenzioni per lei, la quale, non considerandomi come dovrebbe, si fa passare i treni sotto il naso da tre anni...anche questo è un aspetto da considerare...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Ecco! Ci stai quasi riuscendo. Se tua moglie che da 3 anni che lascia mutande e reggiseno in ogni dove, ti mette a posto le scarpe come Tu hai chiesto la separazione, non è perché è ordinata, ma perché voleva farti rodere il culo!
> Ed allora come dovresti comportarti tu che solo adesso hai incominciato ad assaporare il piacere di non chinarti a cercare le scarpe nella scarpiera? Le rimetti a posto come prima solo perché a tua moglie che manco sa dove ha lasciato l'ultima volta il tanga rode il culo???


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Grande...


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Ancora*



Giacomo1 ha detto:


> No, qui vi sbagliate...per il tradito il tradimento non'è tradimento fino a quando non viene scoperto, ergo non mi incazzo se gioco a carte scoperte, ma se entrambi bariamo vince al gioco chi non viene scoperto e le carte non si fanno vedere. A me mia moglie non ha confessato il tradimento, l'ho scoperta subito perchè avevo attenzioni per lei la quale, non considerandomi come dovrebbe, si fa passare i treni sotto il naso da tre anni...anche questo è un aspetto da considerare...


Ma ancora?cosa ti fa credere di essere migliore di tua moglie?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> No, qui vi sbagliate...per il tradito il tradimento non'è tradimento fino a quando non viene scoperto, ergo non mi incazzo se gioco a carte scoperte, ma se entrambi bariamo vince al gioco chi non viene scoperto e le carte non si fanno vedere. A me mia moglie non ha confessato il tradimento, l'ho scoperta subito perchè avevo attenzioni per lei, la quale, non considerandomi come dovrebbe, si fa passare i treni sotto il naso da tre anni...anche questo è un aspetto da considerare...


ma tu bravo a scoprirla
o lei scema?

O lei che ha voluto farsi scoprire?


----------



## scrittore (17 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> No, qui vi sbagliate...per il tradito il tradimento non'è tradimento fino a quando non viene scoperto, ergo non mi incazzo se gioco a carte scoperte, ma se entrambi bariamo vince al gioco chi non viene scoperto e le carte non si fanno vedere. A me mia moglie non ha confessato il tradimento, l'ho scoperta subito perchè avevo attenzioni per lei, la quale, non considerandomi come dovrebbe, si fa passare i treni sotto il naso da tre anni...anche questo è un aspetto da considerare...


a poker vince sempre chi non rivela mai le proprie carte...a prescindere se l'altro è un baro come te o meno...

cmq il tradimento non è una partita a poker...
nel tradimento contano i sentimenti..esattamente al contrario del poker.

se poi ci sono altri giochi dove si può giocare a carte scoperte chiedo venia...non so giocare a carte


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Scrittore*



scrittore ha detto:


> a poker vince sempre chi non rivela mai le proprie carte...a prescindere se l'altro è un baro come te o meno...
> 
> cmq il tradimento non è una partita a poker...
> nel tradimento contano i sentimenti..esattamente al contrario del poker.
> ...


Mai giocare a poker con sconosciuti.Mai giocare a poker con persone che danno un valore ai soldi diverso dal tuo.Mai giocare a poker con persone che hanno disponibilità diverse dalle tue.Mai giocare a poker se sei un coglione!


----------



## Tebe (17 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla ho un rancore grandissimo e disistima anche perché la modalità del suo tradimento è stata odiosa..., ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...



spero tu stia scherzando


----------



## scrittore (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> spero tu stia scherzando


si chiama separazione consensuale...per la legge è la definizione di "pausa di coppia momentanea" ha una durata variabile e può concludersi con un ritornare insieme o con un divorzio...

semplice e senza costi...ma lui ancora non lo sa  e cosi passa le giorate chiuso nella stessa casa con la stessa donna a chiedersi le stesse cose.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> spero tu stia scherzando


guarda che ultimamente è durissima


----------



## scrittore (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che ultimamente è durissima


per chi scusa?...da quel che ho letto mi pare che lui paragoni la faccenda a una partita a carte dove lui è quello che ha perso la mano...


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*perrò*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che ultimamente è durissima


Nella classifica"faccia come er culo"giacomo è da podio......!


----------



## scrittore (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nella classifica"faccia come er culo"giacomo è da podio......!


:up:


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



scrittore ha detto:


> :up:


E ma il primo posto è irraggiungibile....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## scrittore (17 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ma il primo posto è irraggiungibile....:rotfl::rotfl:


e mica è facile fratè...te ce devi impegnà!!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



scrittore ha detto:


> e mica è facile fratè...te ce devi impegnà!!!


Ci devi nascere.Devi proprio nascerci e avere due genitori che non ti insegnano un cazzo,ti insegnano solo a fregare gli altri....!


----------



## Giacomo1 (17 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> a poker vince sempre chi non rivela mai le proprie carte...a prescindere se l'altro è un baro come te o meno...
> 
> cmq il tradimento non è una partita a poker...
> nel tradimento contano i sentimenti..esattamente al contrario del poker.
> ...


D'accordo ma spesso i sentimenti, come le emozioni, possono scaturire da fatti. Le fonti occorre tenerle presenti per dare la giusta interpretazione e poi ci si ragiona. Guardate che sono anni che con me era di ghiaccio, e con l'amante lo ha fatto..., sono anni che le dico lasciamo i bambini e facciamo qualcosa per noi e lei non voleva neanche uscire insieme per una pizza, sono anni che se facevo un gesto carino nei suoi confronti venivo disprezzato e criticato... Ora mi vuole sempre è affettuosa e passionale come desideravo, ma quanto le dura? Così ci starei pure anche se l'amate a cui voglio bene ha un suo perchè...
In fondo la vedevo giù per tutta una serie di sfortune che ha avuto, io le sono stato vicino già prima di tradirla, ma invece di apprezzarmi ero diventato il capro espiatorio insieme a tutti quelli che le volevano bene ed ho alla lunga rinunciato...Poi il primo cretino che le ha fatto dei complimenti c'è cascata, ora non si spiega come sia potuto accadere ed incomincia ad apprezzarmi, ma mica posso fare il suo psicologo...comunque dentro me una porta l' ho aperta ma anche io devo capirmi.


----------



## scrittore (17 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> D'accordo ma spesso i sentimenti, come le emozioni, possono scaturire da fatti. Le fonti occorre tenerle presenti per dare la giusta interpretazione e poi ci si ragiona. Guardate che sono anni che con me era di ghiaccio, e con l'amante lo ha fatto..., sono anni che le dico lasciamo i bambini e facciamo qualcosa per noi e lei non voleva neanche uscire insieme per una pizza, sono anni che se facevo un gesto carino nei suoi confronti venivo disprezzato e criticato... Ora mi vuole sempre è affettuosa e passionale come desideravo, ma quanto le dura? Così ci starei pure anche se l'amate a cui voglio bene ha un suo perchè...
> In fondo la vedevo giù per tutta una serie di sfortune che ha avuto, io le sono stato vicino già prima di tradirla, ma invece di apprezzarmi ero diventato il capro espiatorio insieme a tutti quelli che le volevano bene ed ho alla lunga rinunciato...Poi il primo cretino che le ha fatto dei complimenti c'è cascata, ora non si spiega come sia potuto accadere ed incomincia ad apprezzarmi, ma mica posso fare il suo psicologo...comunque dentro me una porta l' ho aperta ma anche io devo capirmi.


scusa la franchezza giacomo...ma ti mai sei chiesto cosa hai fatto tu per evitare tutto questo?
Se è vero che è bastato il primo cretino passato per caso nella sua vita a farle perdere la testa forse forse...

secondo il mio modo di vedere le cose delle due l'una..
1) o tu non eri poi cosi presente come dicevi...
2) o il cretino di cui parli per un motivo o per un'altro è stato più furbo di te a capire cosa mancava davvero alla tua EX


----------



## Giacomo1 (17 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> per chi scusa?...da quel che ho letto mi pare che lui paragoni la faccenda a una partita a carte dove lui è quello che ha perso la mano...


Ma non la paragono ad una partita a carte, è solo che metto a confronto aspetti concreti con quelli emozionali, allora non occorre sposarci, perchè basta l'amore a tenerci uniti...bellissimo ma utopico. Sono consapevole che sono due universi distinti retti da fisiche diverse. Personalmente devo trovare l'equilibrio in entrambi, siamo diversi, ognuno ha i suoi tempi ed i suoi modi di elaborare, convincersi o lasciarsi andare. Amare la vedo una cosa che per chi ha la fortuna di averne la consapevolezza sia una cosa spontanea, al momento mi fermo al voler bene...


----------



## scrittore (17 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ma non la paragono ad una partita a carte, è solo che metto a confronto aspetti concreti con quelli emozionali, allora non occorre sposarci, perchè basta l'amore a tenerci uniti...bellissimo ma utopico. Sono consapevole che sono due universi distinti retti da fisiche diverse. Personalmente devo trovare l'equilibrio in entrambi, siamo diversi, ognuno ha i suoi tempi ed i suoi modi di elaborare, convincersi o lasciarsi andare. Amare la vedo una cosa che per chi ha la fortuna di averne la consapevolezza sia una cosa spontanea, al momento mi fermo al voler bene...


c'è chi passa il tempo a cercare di trovare la definizione giusta per la parola amore e in questo tempo si perde tutte le possibili storie che gli capitano proprio perchè è incapace di definirle alla perfezione...

c'è chi di queste definizioni se ne frega e ogni storia che vive la vive come se fosse la storia della vita...provando sempre quel senso di "incompiuto" che lo spinge come i drogati verso la storia successiva...

c'è chi si dispera perchè proprio non riesce a staccarsi da quella storia...
e c'è anche chi proprio non riesce a convicere l'altra/o a viverla...

emozioni o ragioni...il dilemma è uguale per tutti..
il paradosso è che se ci limitiamo a guardare i fatti per come sono ...tutti quanti alla fine ci restano male per un verso o per l'altro..

per questo ammiro gli "illuminati" che dichiarano ( e ovviamente mantengono ) di essere fedeli al proprio partner a prescindere...

ti auguro davvero di trovare un giorno l'illuminazione....

scrittore-sex-addicted.


----------



## Giacomo1 (17 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> scusa la franchezza giacomo...ma ti mai sei chiesto cosa hai fatto tu per evitare tutto questo?
> Se è vero che è bastato il primo cretino passato per caso nella sua vita a farle perdere la testa forse forse...
> 
> secondo il mio modo di vedere le cose delle due l'una..
> ...


Scrittore, vi ho detto che ultimamente con lei non andava mi ero rassegnato, quasi speravo che mi tradisse così potevo rifarmi una vita con l'amate...ma al dunque ci sono stato male, ora credo mi stia passando non so se è perchè ora dice sempre di amarmi.... adesso con più lucidità quasi vorrei ricostruire il rapporto, ma ho paura che non ce la facciamo e comunque con la mia amante ci sto bene e tutte le persone che ci conoscono ci vedono la coppia perfetta...


----------



## scrittore (17 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Scrittore, vi ho detto che ultimamente con lei non andava mi ero rassegnato, quasi speravo che mi tradisse così potevo rifarmi una vita con l'amate...ma al dunque ci sono stato male, ora credo mi stia passando non so se è perchè ora dice sempre di amarmi.... adesso con più lucidità quasi vorrei ricostruire il rapporto, ma ho paura che non ce la facciamo e comunque con la mia amante ci sto bene e tutte le persone che ci conoscono ci vedono la coppia perfetta...


leggi sopra... ;-)


----------



## Giacomo1 (17 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> leggi sopra... ;-)


Scrittore le persone che conoscono me e la mia amante, che sospettano ma non sanno, ci vedono la coppia perfetta...quelli che mi vedevano con mia moglie si chiedevano tutti come mai lei fosse sempre così distaccata e fredda, anche molto prima che iniziassi a tradirla...vero pure che adesso per la prima volta vedo dei suoi cambiamenti...


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> E' chiaro che è tutto soggettivo, forse dovrei farmi tante amanti per verificare se le emozioni ed i sentimenti nei loro confronti decrescono...potrei provare con le mogli ma è più difficile nella nostra società. Lasciamo perdere questi aspetti che meriterebbero comunque sperimentazioni. Probabile che la concezione di amore coniugale come cosa esclusiva l'ho provata all'inizio con mia moglie ma era un' illusione, poi l'esperienza ci ha cambiati portandoci a desiderare qualcosa di diverso dell'altro che non ha saputo darci o cogliere, credo che quando succedono queste cose, entrambi non hanno amato o smesso di amare altrimenti ci sarebbe stato una crescita simbiotica mantenendo il sentimento acceso. Chi può dire di aver amato una persona senza aver trascorso una vita insieme ed aver mantenuto costante il sentimento in entrambi? Come il tradimento, l'amore si condivide in due per questo non penso di amare mia moglie e non credo che lei mi abbia amato. Spesso si desidera una persona perchè si crede di amarla ma solo alla fine sai se lo hai fatto veramente. In questo momento desidero ricevere e dare da entrambe probabile che non le ami entrambe se l'amore è un esclusiva ma comunque sono legato. Se dandomi tempo riuscirò ad amare vien da solo che sarà esclusivo...La mia amate dice di amarmi, mia moglie dice di amarmi ma io non mi esprimo; o loro si illudono o ci vogliamo tutti bene, o son tutte seghe per recuperarmi l'autostima...


L'idea di curare il simile con il simile è una sciocchezza omeopatica: affogare un ubrico in una botte di tavernello(R) non gli farà passare solo la sbornia.
Altre amorevolezze sciatte non potranno lenire il piattume e la vacuità che ti molestano.
Tanto per chiarire, l'amore non è un sentimento e come tale non va inteso, trattato e considerato, pena la confusione intima ed esterna, il fraintendimento costante e l'asservimento ad un padrone sconosciuto.
La perdita d'autostima è solo una delle più piccole e ovvie conseguenze dello spiacevole fraintendimento.


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire, l'amore non è un sentimento e come tale non va inteso


Per favore continua...


----------



## Giacomo1 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'idea di curare il simile con il simile è una sciocchezza omeopatica: affogare un ubrico in una botte di tavernello(R) non gli farà passare solo la sbornia.
> Altre amorevolezze sciatte non potranno lenire il piattume e la vacuità che ti molestano.
> Tanto per chiarire, l'amore non è un sentimento e come tale non va inteso, trattato e considerato, pena la confusione intima ed esterna, il fraintendimento costante e l'asservimento ad un padrone sconosciuto.
> La perdita d'autostima è solo una delle più piccole e ovvie conseguenze dello spiacevole fraintendimento.




Continua, continua...


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2013)

ciao Giacomo e benvenuto.
parli molto del rapporto con tua moglie e della paura (mi concedi il termine?) di vedere sbriciolarsi la famiglia. dell'amante dici più o meno "non voglio rinunciare a lei, lei ha il suo perchè".
gentilmente mi spieghi il "perchè" della tua amante? 
sicuro sicuro di amare sia tua moglie che l'amante? di essere in bilico tra questi amori?
o sicuro di amare la tua famiglia e l'amante ma non vedere conciliazione nelle due cose e nelle due tipologie di sentimenti?
un abbraccio


----------



## Giacomo1 (18 Dicembre 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ciao Giacomo e benvenuto.
> parli molto del rapporto con tua moglie e della paura (mi concedi il termine?) di vedere sbriciolarsi la famiglia. dell'amante dici più o meno "non voglio rinunciare a lei, lei ha il suo perchè".
> gentilmente mi spieghi il "perchè" della tua amante?
> sicuro sicuro di amare sia tua moglie che l'amante? di essere in bilico tra questi amori?
> ...


Ciao Stellina, "sicuro"  sarebbe la condizione migliore che in questo momento desidererei...Il fatto è che non riesco a farmi chiarezza, anche perchè diciamo che ho troppi condizionamenti. Per un mese sono andato via da casa facendo avanti in dietro per vedere i figli, contemporaneamente io e mia moglie abbiamo iniziato un percorso di coppia, più che altro per convincerla ad avere un sostegno, lei praticamente non si rendeva conto di quello che stava facendo, non solo con il tradimento, era estraniata dalla realtà...ora sono tornato a casa e lei vuole stare con me ogni sera e si sta riprendendo..., ci sono stato, è stato piacevole ma mai come con la mia amante. Sinceramente sto provando con l'amante a chiudere, ma non è facile, con lei sto benissimo eppure mi manca la famiglia ed un pò forse anche mia moglie che pare cambiata tuttavia non mi illudo. Non so se mollassi l'amante come mi sentirei dopo, anche questo pensiero mi affligge...Sperare che mia moglie cambi, che io riesca a superare o tentare un nuovo rapporto con l'amate con la quale per anni sono stato più che altro un amico di letto... anche se so che non'è così... Lei mi ha sempre amato ed è difficile spiegarle che forse torno con mia moglie nonostante non tanto il mio ma il suo tradimento e che le voglio dare un' ultima possibilità...Si, da un lato quasi vorrei la mia famiglia con la mia amante, ma mia moglie è elemento inscindibile ed in fondo mi manca. Se lei mi avesse tradito in un altro contesto sarebbe stato forse più facile decidere, ma ti assicuro che come è avvenuto è stato freddo ed odioso, nel momento non gli importava ne di me, ne della famiglia e ti assicuro neanche del suo amante...


----------



## Fantastica (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Giacomo1!*

Ti prego ho bisogno di capire, voglio un chiarimento.

La domanda è: perché definisci la tua amante un'amica? Cioè, cosa non ha o non è o non rappresenta per essere per te un amore?


----------



## Giacomo1 (19 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ti prego ho bisogno di capire, voglio un chiarimento.
> 
> La domanda è: perché definisci la tua amante un'amica? Cioè, cosa non ha o non è o non rappresenta per essere per te un amore?


Ciao fantastica, penso che Rabarbaro stava intraprendendo una strada interessante...
"Tanto per chiarire, l'amore non è un sentimento e come tale non va inteso, trattato e considerato, pena la confusione intima ed esterna, il fraintendimento costante e l'asservimento ad un padrone sconosciuto."
 Di un' amica ti fidi, la stimi e ti confronti, non ci vai a letto per tanti motivi...se sconfini nell'intimità ti stai mettendo alla prova...se riconosci in lei la persona che può aiutarti a realizzare ciò che da solo è impossibile, se pensi ad un percorso coesistente, se vedi obbiettivi comuni, se immagini una strada in salita e ti senti sicuro di poter raggiungere la vetta insieme, io lo considero un amore. Tutto ciò per me è distinto dalla passione, che può esserci per motivi differenti...qui non uso la mente, ma solo i sensi vista, tatto, udito, gusto, olfatto...se la passione è la natura primitiva l'amore per me è un passo evolutivo in più è "l'animale razionale" se lo trovo mi sento completo, se lo perdo perdo qualcosa di più...Dall'amore si può ritrovare la passione, ma solo da questa non trovi amore...


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ciao fantastica, penso che Rabarbaro stava intraprendendo una strada interessante...
> "Tanto per chiarire, l'amore non è un sentimento e come tale non va inteso, trattato e considerato, pena la confusione intima ed esterna, il fraintendimento costante e l'asservimento ad un padrone sconosciuto."
> Di un' amica ti fidi, la stimi e ti confronti, non ci vai a letto per tanti motivi...se sconfini nell'intimità ti stai mettendo alla prova...se riconosci in lei la persona che può aiutarti a realizzare ciò che da solo è impossibile, se pensi ad un percorso coesistente, se vedi obbiettivi comuni, se immagini una strada in salita e ti senti sicuro di poter raggiungere la vetta insieme, io lo considero un amore. Tutto ciò per me è distinto dalla passione, che può esserci per motivi differenti...qui non uso la mente, ma solo i sensi vista, tatto, udito, gusto, olfatto...se la passione è la natura primitiva l'amore per me è un passo evolutivo in più è "l'animale razionale" se lo trovo mi sento completo, se lo perdo perdo qualcosa di più...Dall'amore si può ritrovare la passione, ma solo da questa non trovi amore...


TRADUCO IO:
Giacomo è VITTIMA di una moglie che non l'ha mai considerato
Giacomo ha DOVUTO trovarsi un' amanteamica per non morire
Giacomo oggi SOFFRE perche' la moglie lo tradisce con un mentecatto

Consiglio mio: Parla con tua moglie e digli che da domani PRETENDI 
                   di essere considerato come un UOMO !

Benvenuto Giacomo in questa gabbia di Matti:up:


----------



## Giacomo1 (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> TRADUCO IO:
> Giacomo è VITTIMA di una moglie che non l'ha mai considerato
> Giacomo ha DOVUTO trovarsi un' amanteamica per non morire
> Giacomo oggi SOFFRE perche' la moglie lo tradisce con un mentecatto
> ...


Ciao danielacala, ma forse in parte è vero anche se non mi sento vittima...comunque diciamo che l'ho "legnata per bene" ora mi dice affettuosamente che vuole essere la mia geisha, che non ha capito niente e non sa immaginare la sua vita senza me, dice che era fuori di testa e l'altro era il nulla...(confermo che era fuori di testa).
Sto vedendo un suo impegno nel cambiamento ed anche certi risultati, ma siccome sono anni che è così sono mooolto diffidente; pur vero che a questi livelli non ci siamo mai arrivati e che stiamo migliorando molto la comunicazione e l'intimità...ma la mia amante non si batte.


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Per favore continua...





Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Continua, continua...



Santi numi...
Ma allora volete farvi del male...

Di preciso cosa vorreste sentirvi dire?


----------



## feather (19 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma allora volete farvi del male...
> 
> Di preciso cosa vorreste sentirvi dire?


Sono intellettualmente masochista.

Voglio sentirmi raccontare cosa ne pensi tu a riguardo, hai detto che l'amore non è un sentimento. Potresti spendere qualche parola in più a riguardo che mi interessa?
Non fare il tirchio di parole, so che ne hai la casa piena..


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ciao danielacala, ma forse in parte è vero anche se non mi sento vittima...comunque diciamo che lo "legnata per bene" ora mi dice affettuosamente che vuole essere la mia geisha, che non ha capito niente e non sa immaginare la sua vita senza me, dice che era fuori di testa e l'altro era il nulla...(confermo che era fuori di testa).
> Sto vedendo un suo impegno nel cambiamento ed anche certi risultati, ma siccome sono anni che è così sono mooolto diffidente; pur vero che a questi livelli non ci siamo mai arrivati e che stiamo migliorando molto la comunicazione e l'intimità...ma la mia amante non si batte.


OTTIMO! Bravo!:up:

PS:lascia un attimo fuori l'amante:unhappy:..altrimenti facciamo di nuovo CONFUSIONE
    poi mica tutti capisco qui..studiano studiano..e non capiscono una storia
    semplice semplice ,chiara chiara.

BUONE FESTE!


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sono intellettualmente masochista.
> 
> Voglio sentirmi raccontare cosa ne pensi tu a riguardo, hai detto che l'amore non è un sentimento. Potresti spendere qualche parola in più a riguardo che mi interessa?
> Non fare il tirchio di parole, so che ne hai la casa piena..


Essere intellettuale è per forza essere anche masochista, in quanto si costringe un organo come il cervello - assolutamente inadatto allo scopo - ad elaborare fino allo sfinimento dati irreali, inutili e comunque inapplicabili per risolvere problemi che non abbiamo, per i quali non possiamo far nulla e, il più delle volte, nemmeno esistono.
Ma dire che qualche volta non sia una feroce distrazione dal fatto che l'esistenza umana è solo una rapida e dolorosa discesa verso la morte, sarebbe falso, motivo per cui i cervelli sono sempre più stressati, i dati sempre più falsati e i problemi sempre più complicati.

L'amore, quello di cui qui si dibatte, non è un sentimento più di quanto un pistone non sia un'automobile od un colpo di tosse non sia la peste di Atene.
Catullo, dalla sua terra dei pandori, già qualche anno fa faceva una straordinaria distinzione, parlando della sua amante dai costumi non difficili, in merito differenza tra amare e voler bene.
Cioè, più lei faceva la bovina in giro per l'urbe, più lui l'amava, ma le voleva sempre meno bene.
'Bella distinzione' potrebbe dire qualcuno, e pure io lo penserei se non avessi tutto quel rancore verso i bassi voti che - del tutto ingiustificatamente- mi propinava quella virago della mia prof di latino, ma non è questo il punto.
Il punto è che un amore del genere è semplicemente una percezione.
Di solito parlare di progetto di vita riferito ad un rapporto sentimentale tra due persone mi fa accapponare la pelle, ma quando lo si comincia ad applicare ci ci accorge, volenti o nolenti, che l'amore passa da afflizione, nel senso di qualcosa che ci influenza, a sindrome, nel senso di qualcosa che moltiplica i suoi effetti, a prassi, nel senso di qualcosa che va applicato con costanza e senza soluzione di continuità.
Definizione, quest'ultima, che è ben lontana dall'ondivago sentimento che (easy come, easy go...) tanto è sottoposto alle mutevoli condizioni interne, esterne del soggetto come dell'oggetto.
L'amore-sentimento è il frutto dell'esperimento di Miller.
L'amore 2.0 è un ecosistema.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Essere intellettuale è per forza essere anche masochista, in quanto si costringe un organo come il cervello - assolutamente inadatto allo scopo - ad elaborare fino allo sfinimento dati irreali, inutili e comunque inapplicabili per risolvere problemi che non abbiamo, per i quali non possiamo far nulla e, il più delle volte, nemmeno esistono.
> Ma dire che qualche volta non sia una feroce distrazione dal fatto che l'esistenza umana è solo una rapida e dolorosa discesa verso la morte, sarebbe falso, motivo per cui i cervelli sono sempre più stressati, i dati sempre più falsati e i problemi sempre più complicati.
> 
> L'amore, quello di cui qui si dibatte, non è un sentimento più di quanto un pistone non sia un'automobile od un colpo di tosse non sia la peste di Atene.
> ...


Miser Catulle...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Miller dici Henry?
Io penso che il più bel libro sull'amore sia Opus Pistorum...

Là si che se ne vedono...


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Miser Catulle...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Miller dici Henry?
> Io penso che il più bel libro sull'amore sia Opus Pistorum...
> ...


Veramente stavo pensando a Stanley, l'amico di Urey... ma non escludo che pure Henry lo abbia potuto replicare...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Veramente stavo pensando a Stanley, l'amico di Urey... ma non escludo che pure Henry lo abbia potuto replicare...


Miller parla del vero amore quando cita Miss Cavendish

Se leggi quel passo 

al posto di belare ululerai....

Miss Cavendish cercava uno scopo nella vita....


----------



## Giacomo1 (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> OTTIMO! Bravo!:up:
> 
> PS:lascia un attimo fuori l'amante:unhappy:..altrimenti facciamo di nuovo CONFUSIONE
> poi mica tutti capisco qui..studiano studiano..e non capiscono una storia
> ...


Buone feste anche a te! Mi sa tanto che il mio regalo personale di Natale della suite a 5 stelle con l'amante mi tocca disdirlo...ora tutto dipende da mia moglie, altrimenti festeggio il nuovo anno con la separazione...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Buone feste anche a te! Mi sa tanto che il mio regalo personale di Natale della suite a 5 stelle con l'amante mi tocca disdirlo...ora tutto dipende da mia moglie, altrimenti festeggio il nuovo anno con la separazione...


Beh magari recuperi qualcosa no?
Le spese per la separazione sono almeno deducibili dal reddito?


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ciao Stellina, "sicuro"  sarebbe la condizione migliore che in questo momento desidererei...Il fatto è che non riesco a farmi chiarezza, anche perchè diciamo che ho troppi condizionamenti. Per un mese sono andato via da casa facendo avanti in dietro per vedere i figli, contemporaneamente io e mia moglie abbiamo iniziato un percorso di coppia, più che altro per convincerla ad avere un sostegno, lei praticamente non si rendeva conto di quello che stava facendo, non solo con il tradimento, era estraniata dalla realtà...ora sono tornato a casa e lei vuole stare con me ogni sera e si sta riprendendo..., ci sono stato, è stato piacevole ma mai come con la mia amante. Sinceramente sto provando con l'amante a chiudere, ma non è facile, con lei sto benissimo eppure mi manca la famiglia ed un pò forse anche mia moglie che pare cambiata tuttavia non mi illudo. Non so se mollassi l'amante come mi sentirei dopo, anche questo pensiero mi affligge...Sperare che mia moglie cambi, che io riesca a superare o tentare un nuovo rapporto con l'amate con la quale per anni sono stato più che altro un amico di letto... anche se so che non'è così... Lei mi ha sempre amato ed è difficile spiegarle che forse torno con mia moglie nonostante non tanto il mio ma il suo tradimento e che le voglio dare un' ultima possibilità...Si, da un lato quasi vorrei la mia famiglia con la mia amante, ma mia moglie è elemento inscindibile ed in fondo mi manca. Se lei mi avesse tradito in un altro contesto sarebbe stato forse più facile decidere, ma ti assicuro che come è avvenuto è stato freddo ed odioso, nel momento non gli importava ne di me, ne della famiglia e ti assicuro neanche del suo amante...


non ho capito se tua moglie sospetti o meno della tua relazione


----------



## Giacomo1 (19 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ho capito se tua moglie sospetti o meno della tua relazione


Mah, un pò sospetta..., ora mi dice anche che pure se fosse mi perdonerebbe, oppure di farmi un viaggio da solo e "divertirmi" pur di mettere le cose tra noi al paro. Vuole soltanto me...basta solo che riesco ad amarla ancora. Comunque con la mia amate sto chiudendo...o almeno niente sesso siamo amici.
Garda guarda se alla fine non perdo moglie ed amante...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Buone feste anche a te! Mi sa tanto che il mio regalo personale di Natale della suite a 5 stelle con l'amante mi tocca disdirlo...ora tutto dipende da mia moglie, altrimenti festeggio il nuovo anno con la separazione...


Ma daiiiiii e'Natale...ma quale suite..sai come facciamo noi??manco ci vediamo...lei domani sera torna al paesello,e ci penseremo a meta'gennaio.quindi da stasera bravo marito......
.lascia perdere le amanti..sono solo povere zoccolette...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia ma non riesco a perdonarla ho un rancore grandissimo e disistima anche perché la modalità del suo tradimento è stata odiosa..., ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

finalmente un fake originale!! :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Mah, un pò sospetta..., ora mi dice anche che pure se fosse mi perdonerebbe, oppure di farmi un viaggio da solo e "divertirmi" pur di mettere le cose tra noi al paro. Vuole soltanto me...basta solo che riesco ad amarla ancora. Comunque con la mia amate sto chiudendo...o almeno niente sesso siamo amici.
> Garda guarda se alla fine non perdo moglie ed amante...


mai provato a parlare con tua moglie di ciò che piace a te e di ciò che piace a lei,sessualmente parlando?


----------



## danielacala (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Buone feste anche a te! Mi sa tanto che il mio regalo personale di Natale della suite a 5 stelle con l'amante mi tocca disdirlo...ora tutto dipende da mia moglie, altrimenti festeggio il nuovo anno con la separazione...


Ma che separazione...e separazione..poi l'amanteamica è mica meglio di tua moglie.

Forza tornate insieme felici e contenti...poi presenti il demente all amanteamica magari si piacciono.


----------



## Giacomo1 (19 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma che separazione...e separazione..poi l'amanteamica è mica meglio di tua moglie.
> 
> Forza tornate insieme felici e contenti...poi presenti il demente all amanteamica magari si piacciono.


Ma lascia perdere, quello è veramente un cesso... considera che è pure vecchio e mia moglie, stronza com'era, sempre attenta all'estetica, glielo diceva pure in continuazione...al contrario sono un atleta sempre corteggiato da belle ragazze...La mia amante e tutte le mie amiche che hanno visto la sua foto, mi hanno fatto tutte la stessa domanda...ma tua moglie si droga??? Ogni tanto se ci ripenso mi viene pure da ridere...

X Perplesso, qualche settimana fa ho pensato a mia moglie come se fosse l'amante ed adesso mi da il tormento tutte le notti, tutte le sere sto con l'amate fai le tue considerazioni...diciamo che questa storia forse sta ridando una nuova vitalità al rapporto, ma dico sono anni che provo a parlarle in tutti i modi, questa scema (che scema non'è per niente) di mia moglie doveva proprio toccare il fondo per cambiare???


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ho un amate da tre anni che vedo tutti i giorni con intensi momenti di passione a cui sono legato, lei mi ama io la ho sempre trattata da amica...ora scopro che mia moglie da un mese ha un amante, una persona bruttissima che l'ha plagiata in un momento per lei difficile. Lei è una persona fredda ma vuole solo me e la nostra famiglia...io non riesco a perdonarla e vorrei provare una nuova vita con la mia amante che continuo a nascondere, anche molto più giovane, rispettosa e molto comprensiva. Sono però legato anche a mia moglie che comunque mi manca molto forse più dell'amante e ai mie figli ancora piccoli, tra di noi ora la passione si è un po' riaccesa ma mai ai livelli della mia amante che mi ama veramente... *Mia moglie sta cercando di cambiare e ha capito tanti suoi errori sta cercando di farmi superare il tutto, abbiamo deciso di fare un percorso per ricostruire una famiglia *ma non riesco a perdonarla ho un rancore grandissimo e disistima anche perché la modalità del suo tradimento è stata odiosa..., ne a lasciare l'amante. Mia moglie sa quello che vuole io sono molto combattuto nonostante aver voluto tentare una riconciliazione e credere nella famiglia *ho paura di non farcela e vorrei la separazione*...


Che abbiate bisogno di fare un percorso è indubbio. Quello che temo è che questo percorso sia inutile se tu non molli l'amante e non metti le tue carte in tavola.
Mi pare che il tuo tradimento (3 anni) non sia un dettaglio su cui sorvolare.

Per il resto non ho ben capito con quale spirito ti stai impegnando nella ricostruzione del tuo matrimonio. Se ci stai provando perché tua moglie ti mette pressione oppure se ci credi davvero. Parli anche di separazione. E' una paura o un vero desiderio che stai cercando di combattere?

Scusa le domande, sono per capire meglio.


----------



## Giacomo1 (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Che abbiate bisogno di fare un percorso è indubbio. Quello che temo è che questo percorso sia inutile se tu non molli l'amante e non metti le tue carte in tavola.
> Mi pare che il tuo tradimento (3 anni) non sia un dettaglio su cui sorvolare.
> 
> Per il resto non ho ben capito con quale spirito ti stai impegnando nella ricostruzione del tuo matrimonio. Se ci stai provando perché tua moglie ti mette pressione oppure se ci credi davvero. Parli anche di separazione. E' una paura o un vero desiderio che stai cercando di combattere?
> ...


Ciao Sole, se leggi i post precedenti vedrai che al momento sto provando a farmi chiarezza, capirmi meglio...diciamo che a questo punto sto cercando di riprendere il matrimonio un pò per i figli, un pò per me, un pò per mia moglie che vedo cambiata, chiudendo con l'amante dandole un ruolo di solo amica, se vuole, ma capirai dopo tanto tempo non'è così semplice per entrambi e ci stiamo provando...


----------



## Sole (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ciao Sole, se leggi i post precedenti vedrai che al momento sto provando a farmi chiarezza, capirmi meglio...diciamo che a questo punto sto cercando di riprendere il matrimonio un pò per i figli, un pò per me, un pò per mia moglie che vedo cambiata, chiudendo con l'amante dandole un ruolo di solo amica, se vuole, ma capirai dopo tanto tempo non'è così semplice per entrambi e ci stiamo provando...


Ok scusa. Avevo letto solo il post di apertura del thread.

Sei sicuro che con l'amante non sia meglio chiudere definitivamente, senza amicizia? Se vuoi dare la priorità al tuo matrimonio, forse almeno per un periodo è meglio una chiusura brusca.


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere, quello è veramente un cesso... considera che è pure vecchio e mia moglie, stronza com'era, sempre attenta all'estetica, glielo diceva pure in continuazione...al contrario sono un atleta sempre corteggiato da belle ragazze...La mia amante e tutte le mie amiche che hanno visto la sua foto, mi hanno fatto tutte la stessa domanda...ma tua moglie si droga??? Ogni tanto se ci ripenso mi viene pure da ridere...
> 
> X Perplesso, qualche settimana fa ho pensato a mia moglie come se fosse l'amante ed adesso mi da il tormento tutte le notti, tutte le sere sto con l'amate fai le tue considerazioni...diciamo che questa storia forse sta ridando una nuova vitalità al rapporto, ma dico sono anni che provo a parlarle in tutti i modi, questa scema (che scema non'è per niente) di mia moglie doveva proprio toccare il fondo per cambiare???


certo quell'uomo che 6 proprio contorto nello scrivere

in soldoni, l'amante fa tutto quello che la moglie non fa?   e ci sono possibilità che la moglie possa voler fare tutto quello che ti fa l'amante?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere, quello è veramente un cesso... considera che è pure vecchio e mia moglie, stronza com'era, sempre attenta all'estetica, glielo diceva pure in continuazione...al contrario sono un atleta sempre corteggiato da belle ragazze...La mia amante e tutte le mie amiche che hanno visto la sua foto, mi hanno fatto tutte la stessa domanda...ma tua moglie si droga??? Ogni tanto se ci ripenso mi viene pure da ridere...
> 
> X Perplesso, qualche settimana fa ho pensato a mia moglie come se fosse l'amante ed adesso mi da il tormento tutte le notti, tutte le sere sto con l'amate fai le tue considerazioni...diciamo che questa storia forse sta ridando una nuova vitalità al rapporto, ma dico sono anni che provo a parlarle in tutti i modi, questa scema (che scema non'è per niente) di mia moglie doveva proprio toccare il fondo per cambiare???


E ti chiedi perché tua moglie  ti abbia tradito ?!? Ma ci sei o ci fai?!  uno come te al terzo mese di frequentazione sarebbe da tradire :singleeye: Anzi ringrazia il  cielo che non ti butta fuori a calci in culo ... Con simpatia eh :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere, quello è veramente un cesso... considera che è pure vecchio e mia moglie, stronza com'era, sempre attenta all'estetica, glielo diceva pure in continuazione...al contrario sono un atleta sempre corteggiato da belle ragazze...La mia amante e tutte le mie amiche che hanno visto la sua foto, mi hanno fatto tutte la stessa domanda...ma tua moglie si droga??? Ogni tanto se ci ripenso mi viene pure da ridere...
> 
> X Perplesso, qualche settimana fa ho pensato a mia moglie come se fosse l'amante ed adesso mi da il tormento tutte le notti, tutte le sere sto con l'amate fai le tue considerazioni...diciamo che questa storia forse sta ridando una nuova vitalità al rapporto, ma dico sono anni che provo a parlarle in tutti i modi, questa scema (che scema non'è per niente) di mia moglie doveva proprio toccare il fondo per cambiare???



ok Raoul Bova de'noiartri....le donne mica cercano solo il palestrato..poi forse tu sei poco dotato...e lui no


----------



## Giacomo1 (19 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo quell'uomo che 6 proprio contorto nello scrivere
> 
> in soldoni, l'amante fa tutto quello che la moglie non fa?   e ci sono possibilità che la moglie possa voler fare tutto quello che ti fa l'amante?


Ora lo fa, l'ho preteso...e gli è piaciuto!...ma l'amate lo fa meglio è chiaro. Ma non'è questo il punto...


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma daiiiiii e'Natale...ma quale suite..sai come facciamo noi??manco ci vediamo...lei domani sera torna al paesello,e ci penseremo a meta'gennaio.quindi da stasera bravo marito......
> .lascia perdere le amanti..sono solo povere zoccolette...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


e chi sta con le zoccolette è un puttaniere


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ok Raoul Bova de'noiartri....le donne mica cercano solo il palestrato..poi forse tu sei poco dotato...e lui no


Lotharone  Spiegaglielo  glielo tu che mi sa che questo di donne non ce capisce na mazza e secondo me c'ha più corna lui che la moglie solo che se n'è accorto  ora :carneval forse)


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ora lo fa, l'ho preteso...e gli è piaciuto!...ma l'amate lo fa meglio è chiaro. Ma non'è questo il punto...


no questo è il punto.....si vede che non sei il maschio adatto a tua moglie.


poi mah....il sesso preteso mi fa piuttosto ridere.

mi ricordi per favore quanti avete tu,moglie ed amante?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lotharone  Spiegaglielo  glielo tu che mi sa che questo di donne non ce capisce na mazza e secondo me c'ha più corna lui che la moglie solo che se n'è accorto  ora :carneval forse)


Vero Fiamma..uno che ragiona così e 'un gran cornuto,forse mai goduto...le donne cercano altro,intelligenza,simpatia,classe,e poi a letto..non lucci carpiati come l'invornito......


----------



## Giacomo1 (19 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E ti chiedi perché tua moglie  ti abbia tradito ?!? Ma ci sei o ci fai?!  uno come te al terzo mese di frequentazione sarebbe da tradire :singleeye: Anzi ringrazia il  cielo che non ti butta fuori a calci in culo ... Con simpatia eh :carneval:


Guarda Fiammetta, io non ho nessun problema a fare discorsi filosofici o grezzi. So bene quando ragiono con la mente, col cuore, con lo spirito o con altro...e spesso lo faccio per farmi due risate. Credo che aspetti come il tradimento siano intrinseci di tutto ciò e per superarli occorre affrontarli tutti, senza ipocrisie. Ho la mia sensibilità come la mia immaterialità, di una persona noto tutti gli aspetti e ti dirò, più è eclettica e più la considero interessante.
Comunque non sto passando un bel periodo diciamo...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vero Fiamma..uno che ragiona così e 'un gran cornuto,forse mai goduto...le donne cercano altro,intelligenza,simpatia,classe,e poi a letto..non lucci carpiati come l'invornito......


In più deve stare attento al palestrarsi troppo  che spesso più bicipiti si hanno meno buone son le prestazioni sotto le lenzuola ... Mmmhhh giacomo giacomo ... Deve esser istruito mi sa :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Guarda Fiammetta, io non ho nessun problema a fare discorsi filosofici o grezzi. So bene quando ragiono con la mente, col cuore, con lo spirito o con altro...e spesso lo faccio per farmi due risate. Credo che aspetti come il tradimento siano intrinseci di tutto ciò e per superarli occorre affrontarli tutti, senza ipocrisie. Ho la mia sensibilità come la mia immaterialità, di una persona noto tutti gli aspetti e ti dirò, più è eclettica e più la considero interessante.
> Comunque non sto passando un bel periodo diciamo...


Caro giacomo nutri meno la tua fisicità e alimenta la tua personalità ( non da narciso però) vedrai che troverai la quadratura del cerchio


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In più deve stare attento al palestrarsi troppo  che spesso più bicipiti si hanno meno buone son le prestazioni sotto le lenzuola ... Mmmhhh giacomo giacomo ... Deve esser istruito mi sa :carneval:



Allora è per quello che non mi sono mai piaciuti gli uomini palestrati, detesto addirittura i culturisti, non li toccherei con una pinza, preferisco quelli che sotto le lenzuola sanno rendere prestazioni egregie.


----------



## Giacomo1 (19 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no questo è il punto.....si vede che non sei il maschio adatto a tua moglie.
> 
> 
> poi mah....il sesso preteso mi fa piuttosto ridere.
> ...


Perplesso hai frainteso, "preteso" nel senso che è nata una situazione di gioco, di complicità, di coinvolgimento che ci ha fatto sentire più liberi e coinvolti...mi sono espresso male


----------



## Giacomo1 (19 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Caro giacomo nutri meno la tua fisicità e alimenta la tua personalità ( non da narciso però) vedrai che troverai la quadratura del cerchio


Ma si fiammetta, figurati, mi sono espresso in quel modo non tanto da narciso ma per un momento di rancore magari ho cercato di risollevare l'autostima in un capo dove mia moglie, anche lei persona profonda ma a volte materiale, alcune volte sembrava dare troppa  importanza e la cosa infastidiva me come ha infastidito voi...

X lothar57 tranquillo sei tu il maschio Alfa, non volevo farti risentire...ma quello mi sta sulle balle, scusami


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ma si fiammetta, figurati, mi sono espresso in quel modo non tanto da narciso ma per un momento di rancore magari ho cercato di risollevare l'autostima in un capo dove mia moglie, anche lei persona profonda ma a volte materiale, alcune volte sembrava dare troppa  importanza e la cosa infastidiva me come ha infastidito voi...
> 
> X lothar57 tranquillo sei tu il maschio Alfa, non volevo farti risentire...ma quello mi sta sulle balle, scusami



ahahaahh macche'maschio alfa,amico,io non sono ne'grande e grosso...pero'ho moglie stragnocca.e anche l'''altra''non e' mica da meno...conta altro caro mio...fidati di Lotharuccio tuo!


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Ma si fiammetta, figurati, mi sono espresso in quel modo non tanto da narciso ma per un momento di rancore magari ho cercato di risollevare l'autostima in un capo dove mia moglie, anche lei persona profonda ma a volte materiale, alcune volte sembrava dare troppa  importanza e la cosa infastidiva me come ha infastidito voi...
> 
> X lothar57 tranquillo sei tu il maschio Alfa, non volevo farti risentire...ma quello mi sta sulle balle, scusami



Giacomo1, tradisci tua moglie da tre anni e ora ti sta sulle balle il suo amante o ex-amante?

Ma non ti vergogni?

Questo scusa è essere ipocriti.

Poi trovi la scusa che tua moglie era fredda, ma hai provato a parlare e bene prima di tradirla?

Il fatto che il suo amante sia più vecchio e più brutto non significa niente, ci sono persone splendide con i capelli bianchi e anche ottantenni.

Vorrei proprio vederlo mio marito permettersi di criticare chi decidessi di frequentare dopo il suo tradimento.

Il problema forse è che tu non sei innamorato ne della moglie ne dell'amica, ti piaci ma......


----------



## Giacomo1 (19 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahaahh macche'maschio alfa,amico,io non sono ne'grande e grosso...pero'ho moglie stragnocca.e anche l'''altra''non e' mica da meno...conta altro caro mio...fidati di Lotharuccio tuo!


Allora perchè te ne vanti tanto??? Se fossero state brutte valevi di meno?? Perchè ne hai due? 
Lothar sei un simpaticone ma se rido, sei galente, sei intelligente ed hai classe, mica vengo a letto con te... smettila di ragionare come se nel mondo esistessero solo prede...o sei cosi o se fingi di esserlo non ne hai due, ma ne dovresti avere mille...

Comq. Non sono ne palestrato, ne figo e fate un passo in più senza cadere nelle dinamiche sadiche di gruppo,  al momento la mia personalità ne ha risentito e posso pur cadere nella trappola della grossolanità. Credo che vada anche questa affrontata e scaricata, per dar spazio e liberare aspetti più profondi. Questi sono i primi 30 posts della mia vita e non ho mai avuto un diario...aspetti interiori affrontati solo in pause di studio e sofferenze che mi hanno portato a scelte sbagliate...Già per me è tanto stare qui. Qui ci stiamo tutti per lo stesso motivo crescere interiormente ma molti ancora vedono il dito...chi mi sta aiutando di più e stato di poche parole...


----------



## Leda (19 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Allora perchè te ne vanti tanto??? Se fossero state brutte valevi di meno?? Perchè ne hai due?
> Lothar sei un simpaticone ma se rido, sei galente, sei intelligente ed hai classe, mica vengo a letto con te... smettila di ragionare come se nel mondo esistessero solo prede...o sei cosi o se fingi di esserlo non ne hai due, ma ne dovresti avere mille...
> 
> Comq. Non sono ne palestrato, ne figo e fate un passo in più senza cadere nelle dinamiche sadiche di gruppo,  al momento la mia personalità ne ha risentito e posso pur cadere nella trappola della grossolanità. Credo che vada anche questa affrontata e scaricata, per dar spazio e liberare aspetti più profondi. Questi sono i primi 30 posts della mia vita e non ho mai avuto un diario...aspetti interiori affrontati solo in pause di studio e sofferenze che mi hanno portato a scelte sbagliate...Già per me è tanto stare qui. Qui ci stiamo tutti per lo stesso motivo crescere interiormente ma molti ancora vedono il dito...*chi mi sta aiutando di più e stato di poche parole...*





Leda ha detto:


> Eh?


Prego, figurati :carneval:


----------



## feather (20 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'amore 2.0 è un ecosistema.


Ecosistema basato su?
Composto da?


----------



## Eretteo (20 Dicembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Santi numi...
> Ma allora volete farvi del male...
> 
> Di preciso cosa vorreste sentirvi dire?


Prova con qualcosa tipo "miserabili beccaccioni",ma un po' piu' aulico....


----------



## Sorriso (22 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> E non è ipocrita uno che ha un amante e ci scopa tutti i giorni e si 'irrita' se la moglie lo cornifica?


No. E' solo un'egoista che non ama nessuno se non se stesso e i suoi porci comodi.
Mi sembra di sentire mio marito che in un primo momento della sua storia mi chiedeva esplicitamente il permesso di avere l'amante.


----------



## disincantata (22 Dicembre 2013)

Sorriso ha detto:


> No. E' solo un'egoista che non ama nessuno se non se stesso e i suoi porci comodi.
> Mi sembra di sentire mio marito che in un primo momento della sua storia mi chiedeva esplicitamente il permesso di avere l'amante.



Allora tu NON esisti. Non posso crederci. Lo avrei scaraventato dal terzo piano.


----------



## Sorriso (23 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Scusate ma ora non posso, cmq. Speravo quasi che mia moglie mi tradisse, così da lasciarla al volo ma quando ho chiesto la separazione ho realizzato che mi manca ed anche la famiglia... e ora lei sta cambiando, prima con me era odiosa e si stava isolando con tutti...


E certo. Tutto funziona finche' e' segreto e scorre.
Quando bisogna decidere si torna indietro.
Quando la domanda supera l'offerta.
E poi dopo un po' si ricomincia.


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo io ti leggo come se tu hai tradito te stesso... Tu non sei di fuori come credono in tanti e come anche io fino a 20 secondi fa  
Allora, dimmi se sbaglio,tu sposi moglie ne sei innamorato...e ti piace e speri di passare la vita con lei...però,lei inizia a far problemi, ovvero ti trascura ed inizia ad esser fredda, tu la ami lo stesso e ti senti maltrattato. Glielo fai presente piu volte ma lei nulla,non cambia,se non per poco...la tua rabbia cresce..perche tu la ami,la vuoi,vuoi lei e vorresti che ti facesse sentire uomo,il SUO uomo... Il tuo dialogo diventa un dialogo con una sorda. Allora a questo punto una persona matura avrebbe tagliato i ponti e avrebbe chiuso la storia. Tu non ce l'hai fatta perché per te lei è importante e speri che diventi la donna dei tuoi sogni... Allora per ripicca le inizi a fare le corna, ma non lo fai amando l'altra... Tu lo fai per riprenderti una parte di te che tua moglie ti toglie,per avere quella ricompensa che pensi di meritarti, la tua amante per te è il dolce che tua moglie ti cucina, ti ci affezioni visto il tempo trascorso...pero scommetto che quando tua moglie un po' si avvicinava eri in imbarazzo ad avere l'amante...invece quando ti trattava male tu glorioso andavi a metterla nelle peggiori posizioni per ripicca a tua moglie,magari lo facevate anche meglio delle altre volte e tu ti ci aggrappavi!! Ora tu ti senti tradito xk quello era un modo per esser un passo avanti dalla moglie che ti maltrattava..tu non volevi tradirla ma lo facevi per riprenderti un po' di te...xk l'amavi,ma lei non vedeva..ora che invece lei ti ha tradito x te lei ti ha superato di nuovo!!il tuo gioco non ha retto...tua moglie che per te non aveva diritto ti ha battuto...e tu non solo hai tradito te stesso,ma pure ti sei ritrovato le corna... 

C ho visto giusto?


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ecosistema basato su?(*)
> Composto da?(**)


(*) Convenzioni.
(**) Ritualità.


----------



## Giacomo1 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Giacomo io ti leggo come se tu hai tradito te stesso... Tu non sei di fuori come credono in tanti e come anche io fino a 20 secondi fa
> Allora, dimmi se sbaglio,tu sposi moglie ne sei innamorato...e ti piace e speri di passare la vita con lei...però,lei inizia a far problemi, ovvero ti trascura ed inizia ad esser fredda, tu la ami lo stesso e ti senti maltrattato. Glielo fai presente piu volte ma lei nulla,non cambia,se non per poco...la tua rabbia cresce..perche tu la ami,la vuoi,vuoi lei e vorresti che ti facesse sentire uomo,il SUO uomo... Il tuo dialogo diventa un dialogo con una sorda. Allora a questo punto una persona matura avrebbe tagliato i ponti e avrebbe chiuso la storia. Tu non ce l'hai fatta perché per te lei è importante e speri che diventi la donna dei tuoi sogni... Allora per ripicca le inizi a fare le corna, ma non lo fai amando l'altra... Tu lo fai per riprenderti una parte di te che tua moglie ti toglie,per avere quella ricompensa che pensi di meritarti, la tua amante per te è il dolce che tua moglie ti cucina, ti ci affezioni visto il tempo trascorso...pero scommetto che quando tua moglie un po' si avvicinava eri in imbarazzo ad avere l'amante...invece quando ti trattava male tu glorioso andavi a metterla nelle peggiori posizioni per ripicca a tua moglie,magari lo facevate anche meglio delle altre volte e tu ti ci aggrappavi!! Ora tu ti senti tradito xk quello era un modo per esser un passo avanti dalla moglie che ti maltrattava..tu non volevi tradirla ma lo facevi per riprenderti un po' di te...xk l'amavi,ma lei non vedeva..ora che invece lei ti ha tradito x te lei ti ha superato di nuovo!!il tuo gioco non ha retto...tua moglie che per te non aveva diritto ti ha battuto...e tu non solo hai tradito te stesso,ma pure ti sei ritrovato le corna...
> 
> C ho visto giusto?


Grazie Scaredheart, credo proprio di si forse sono stato immaturo, ma l'amavo e speravo sempre che cambiasse quasi fosse una sfida, vedi ora l'amante l'ho lasciata, mia moglie dice che non aveva capito nulla e che non sarà mai più come prima, ora si accorge di ogni mia attenzione e mi gratifica è perfino gelosa cosa che non lo è mai stata, anche a letto le cose sono migliorate...Io mi sono sentito sempre in colpa, mai portata a casa e perfino sempre tolta la fede (lo so  è una sciocchezza ma per me era una forma di rispetto per lei), come vedi lei non l'ha mai avuto nei miei riguardi e della famiglia potandolo a casa e sparando cazzate sui figli per incontrarlo...trattava male anche lui...
Ora lei pare cambiata, sembra capire che per anni ha vissuto vedendo le cose nel modo sbagliato e si vuole per la prima volta far aiutare, ma ho paura di un fuoco di paglia, che lei torni come prima come è già successo in passato e che il mio rancore e le mie insicurezze mi facciano commettere altri errori...


----------



## perplesso (23 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Giacomo io ti leggo come se tu hai tradito te stesso... Tu non sei di fuori come credono in tanti e come anche io fino a 20 secondi fa
> Allora, dimmi se sbaglio,tu sposi moglie ne sei innamorato...e ti piace e speri di passare la vita con lei...però,lei inizia a far problemi, ovvero ti trascura ed inizia ad esser fredda, tu la ami lo stesso e ti senti maltrattato. Glielo fai presente piu volte ma lei nulla,non cambia,se non per poco...la tua rabbia cresce..perche tu la ami,la vuoi,vuoi lei e vorresti che ti facesse sentire uomo,il SUO uomo... Il tuo dialogo diventa un dialogo con una sorda. Allora a questo punto una persona matura avrebbe tagliato i ponti e avrebbe chiuso la storia. Tu non ce l'hai fatta perché per te lei è importante e speri che diventi la donna dei tuoi sogni... Allora per ripicca le inizi a fare le corna, ma non lo fai amando l'altra... Tu lo fai per riprenderti una parte di te che tua moglie ti toglie,per avere quella ricompensa che pensi di meritarti, la tua amante per te è il dolce che tua moglie ti cucina, ti ci affezioni visto il tempo trascorso...pero scommetto che quando tua moglie un po' si avvicinava eri in imbarazzo ad avere l'amante...invece quando ti trattava male tu glorioso andavi a metterla nelle peggiori posizioni per ripicca a tua moglie,magari lo facevate anche meglio delle altre volte e tu ti ci aggrappavi!! Ora tu ti senti tradito xk quello era un modo per esser un passo avanti dalla moglie che ti maltrattava..tu non volevi tradirla ma lo facevi per riprenderti un po' di te...xk l'amavi,ma lei non vedeva..ora che invece lei ti ha tradito x te lei ti ha superato di nuovo!!il tuo gioco non ha retto...tua moglie che per te non aveva diritto ti ha battuto...e tu non solo hai tradito te stesso,ma pure ti sei ritrovato le corna...
> 
> C ho visto giusto?


stai proiettando con un focus a 10 anni?


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Grazie Scaredheart, credo proprio di si forse sono stato immaturo, ma l'amavo e speravo sempre che cambiasse quasi fosse una sfida, vedi ora l'amante l'ho lasciata, mia moglie dice che non aveva capito nulla e che non sarà mai più come prima, ora si accorge di ogni mia attenzione e mi gratifica è perfino gelosa cosa che non lo è mai stata, anche a letto le cose sono migliorate...Io mi sono sentito sempre in colpa, mai portata a casa e perfino sempre tolta la fede (lo so  è una sciocchezza ma per me era una forma di rispetto per lei), come vedi lei non l'ha mai avuto nei miei riguardi e della famiglia potandolo a casa e sparando cazzate sui figli per incontrarlo...trattava male anche lui...
> Ora lei pare cambiata, sembra capire che per anni ha vissuto vedendo le cose nel modo sbagliato e si vuole per la prima volta far aiutare, ma ho paura di un fuoco di paglia, che lei torni come prima come è già successo in passato e che il mio rancore e le mie insicurezze mi facciano commettere altri errori...


ti parlo così perché è un meccanismo che in passato ho usato anche io... Il pensiero che passa è"io ti amo e voglio darti la miglior persona al tuo fianco" solo che poi loro ti rigettano via. .e si pensa"cm gli volevo dar amore e mi ripaga così??  però capisci bene che purtroppo noi non possiamo cambiare le persone...a me lui mi lasciò e ora sto da dio... Certo loro sono sfida e avventura e adrenalina ..perche è un dolore... Ma stare calmi con la serenità di qualcuno che non devi sfidare è molto gratificante e fa bene alla salute... Io se posso ti consiglio di riprovarci...però stando attento!! vedi è un discorso che tanti non riescono a capire...e magari è anche sbagliato...xo è l'unica difesa che abbiamo avuto davanti ad un grande amore che volevamo ma che ci maltrattava... Ora tu riprovaci,ma con i piedi di piombo... Ad ogni modo x ricominciare sai bene che sarebbe opportuno confessare... Nel mentre della ricostruzione... Se lei capira avrà capito davvero, se lei si altera a quel punto non ti resta che ammettere che lei era sbagliata per te... Io in questa battaglia ho "perso"xk ciò che ho trovato è senza paragone... Spero che intanto torni ad amare e rispettare te stesso e avendo chiuso con l'amante è un gran passo...


----------



## Giacomo1 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ti parlo così perché è un meccanismo che in passato ho usato anche io... Il pensiero che passa è"io ti amo e voglio darti la miglior persona al tuo fianco" solo che poi loro ti rigettano via. .e si pensa"cm gli volevo dar amore e mi ripaga così??  però capisci bene che purtroppo noi non possiamo cambiare le persone...a me lui mi lasciò e ora sto da dio... Certo loro sono sfida e avventura e adrenalina ..perche è un dolore... Ma stare calmi con la serenità di qualcuno che non devi sfidare è molto gratificante e fa bene alla salute... Io se posso ti consiglio di riprovarci...però stando attento!! vedi è un discorso che tanti non riescono a capire...e magari è anche sbagliato...xo è l'unica difesa che abbiamo avuto davanti ad un grande amore che volevamo ma che ci maltrattava... Ora tu riprovaci,ma con i piedi di piombo... Ad ogni modo x ricominciare sai bene che sarebbe opportuno confessare... Nel mentre della ricostruzione... Se lei capira avrà capito davvero, se lei si altera a quel punto non ti resta che ammettere che lei era sbagliata per te... Io in questa battaglia ho "perso"xk ciò che ho trovato è senza paragone... Spero che intanto torni ad amare e rispettare te stesso e avendo chiuso con l'amante è un gran passo...


Guarda ho anche provato a confessare nei dovuti limiti, d'altra parte io ho scoperto e non ho ricevuto una confessione, diciamo che non vuole crederci ma le rimane il dubbio...comunque dice che ci starebbe male ma non fa nulla, l'unica cosa è di allora non essere più arrabbiato con lei e costruire un nuovo rapporto visto che io sarei l'uomo della sua vita ed ha capito che non può rischiare di perdermi. Con la mia amante ho chiuso, anche se tre anni non sono semplici, diciamo che ho messo gli ultimi i conti in regola con mia moglie e provo ad essere solo amico con l'altra...ora tra ferie ed un viaggio di lavoro non la vedro' per tre settimane...


----------



## Sorriso (23 Dicembre 2013)

Giacomo1 ha detto:


> Guarda ho anche provato a confessare nei dovuti limiti, d'altra parte io ho scoperto e non ho ricevuto una confessione, diciamo che non vuole crederci ma le rimane il dubbio...comunque dice che ci starebbe male ma non fa nulla, l'unica cosa è di allora non essere più arrabbiato con lei e costruire un nuovo rapporto visto che io sarei l'uomo della sua vita ed ha capito che non può rischiare di perdermi. Con la mia amante ho chiuso, anche se tre anni non sono semplici, diciamo che ho messo gli ultimi i conti in regola con mia moglie e provo ad essere solo amico con l'altra...ora tra ferie ed un viaggio di lavoro non la vedro' per tre settimane...


Questo modo di fare mi ricorda il mio di amante.
Sempte a soppesare sui piatti di una bilancia "truccata"i pro e i contro di moglie e amante
Lei e' brava, perfetta ma di una noia mortale,tu sei spontanea, viva, ma imptevedibile?
Lei nata pet fare la moglie, tu l'amante.
Non si puo' chiedere a un uomo di scegliere tra queste due opzioni
L'uomo che giunge a questo dilemma ha gia' scelto: il suo tornaconto.
E non sara' mai a suo apparente sfavore.
Solo l'uomo che si innamora di una donna senza considerarla moglie o amante la amera' davvero.
Restarle accanto per sempre...quella e' un'altra storia


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2013)

Sorriso ha detto:


> Non si puo' chiedere a un uomo di scegliere tra queste due opzioni
> L'uomo che giunge a questo dilemma ha gia' scelto: il suo tornaconto.
> E non sara' mai a suo apparente sfavore.


Vero...
Ma da profondo amante di me stesso...
Ti posso dire che...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2013)

Sorriso ha detto:


> Solo l'uomo che si innamora di una donna senza considerarla moglie o amante la amera' davvero.
> Restarle accanto per sempre...quella e' un'altra storia


Sai...
L'unica donna che ho desiderato come moglie o compagna...
Poi non è stato possibile...

Ma grazie a te ho capito

che tanto anche avessi realizzato quell'immane progetto

Io per primo
so di non riuscire a stare accanto per sempre...

E' più forte di me...
Ulisse...cazzo...Ulisse...


----------



## Sorriso (23 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai...
> L'unica donna che ho desiderato come moglie o compagna...
> Poi non è stato possibile...
> 
> ...


Guarfa...ti diro'...da sempre desidero amare e piu' che essere amata.
Da sempre dopo un po'...trovo asfissiante quel che ho.
Dovevo nascere maschio forse...
E forse e' meglio che il mio ex amante sia tornato dalla moglie. Si.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2013)

Sorriso ha detto:


> Guarfa...ti diro'...da sempre desidero amare e piu' che essere amata.
> Da sempre dopo un po'...trovo asfissiante quel che ho.
> Dovevo nascere maschio forse...
> E forse e' meglio che il mio ex amante sia tornato dalla moglie. Si.


Ma non è mai andato via da sua moglie.
La mia fortuna è stata di non aver avuto una moglie convenzionale.
Credimi io posso anche andare via per giorni, da casa, lei non mi romperà...

Ma tu stessa hai avuto un marito.
Puoi dirti: il rapporto con mio marito era così.
Quello con il mio amante è stato colà.

Ma nulla tu puoi dire del rapporto che ha avuto lui, con sua moglie.

Credimi...
Il rischio incombente è trovarsi un fronte unito...

O sei vissuta con la speranza di fare del tuo amante, il tuo nuovo marito?

Perchè TU avevi bisogno di un marito?


----------



## Sorriso (23 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è mai andato via da sua moglie.
> La mia fortuna è stata di non aver avuto una moglie convenzionale.
> Credimi io posso anche andare via per giorni, da casa, lei non mi romperà...
> 
> ...


Si.
E' vero.
Crediamo di sapere come stanno le cose.
In relta' nella coppia matrimomiale esiste una collusione che molto spesso  e ' cio' che la tiene unita e che nessuno al di fuori puo' vedere.
Si dice : che coppia male assortita!
E' invece e' proprio quel male assortimento che permette al matronio di reggersi.
No. Io non cercavo un marito.
Ho smesso di cercarlo quando ho capito che non mi serve.
E non voglio nemmeno i mariti delle altre

Solo che voi uomini siete come i parcheggi....


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Dicembre 2013)

Sorriso ha detto:


> Questo modo di fare mi ricorda il mio di amante.
> Sempte a soppesare sui piatti di una bilancia "truccata"i pro e i contro di moglie e amante
> Lei e' brava, perfetta ma di una noia mortale,tu sei spontanea, viva, ma imptevedibile?
> Lei nata pet fare la moglie, tu l'amante.
> ...



Che bel post...


----------



## disincantata (23 Dicembre 2013)

Io lo mollerei subito un amante che fa paragoni tra me e la moglie.

Anzi, non deve proprio nominarla, ne mai lo farei io.

Mancanza assoluta di sensibilità. Non è abbastanza tradirla?


----------



## Sorriso (23 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è mai andato via da sua moglie.
> La mia fortuna è stata di non aver avuto una moglie convenzionale.
> Credimi io posso anche andare via per giorni, da casa, lei non mi romperà...
> 
> ...





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che bel post...


Grazie Nausicaa, avevi ragione, lasciarsi dietro le proprie macerie e aiutare a raccogliere un po' di calcinacci altrui aiuta...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Dicembre 2013)

Sorriso ha detto:


> Grazie Nausicaa, avevi ragione, lasciarsi dietro le proprie macerie e aiutare a raccogliere un po' di calcinacci altrui aiuta...





Secondo me qua ti troverai bene...


----------



## Sorriso (23 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io lo mollerei subito un amante che fa paragoni tra me e la moglie.
> 
> Anzi, non deve proprio nominarla, ne mai lo farei io.
> 
> Mancanza assoluta di sensibilità. Non è abbastanza tradirla?


Da un traditore ti devi aspettare tutto e il contrario di tutto!
Senno' che traditore e'?
Se fosse sensibile nella piena accezione del termine non tradirebbe.
Sai che ti devo ringraziare?
Mi hai fatto riflettere che lyi non era sensibile.
E uno.


----------



## disincantata (23 Dicembre 2013)

Sorriso ha detto:


> Da un traditore ti devi aspettare tutto e il contrario di tutto!
> Senno' che traditore e'?
> Se fosse sensibile nella piena accezione del termine non tradirebbe.
> Sai che ti devo ringraziare?
> ...



Allora me lo sono scelto bene, non il marito.   Anche perchè che è una persona sensibile lo so per certo e da prima di diventare molto amici. 

Come so per certo che mio marito non voleva assolutamente che la sua amante mi nominasse, era lei ossessionata da me, e mai capirò il perchè. Sentito  da lei 'dopo' che non so perchè si è pure scusata per avermi 'giudicata'.


----------



## Sorriso (23 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me qua ti troverai bene...


Si nonostante scriva dal telefono...
Ho due occhi che mi cadono


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Dicembre 2013)

Sorriso ha detto:


> Da un traditore ti devi aspettare tutto e il contrario di tutto!
> Senno' che traditore e'?
> Se fosse sensibile nella piena accezione del termine non tradirebbe.
> Sai che ti devo ringraziare?
> ...


Hai scritto che, in vita tua, sei stata più volte tradita, ma anche traditrice.
Come giudichi il tuo essere stata traditrice?


----------



## Sorriso (23 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora me lo sono scelto bene, non il marito.   Anche perchè che è una persona sensibile lo so per certo e da prima di diventare molto amici.
> 
> Come so per certo che mio marito non voleva assolutamente che la sua amante mi nominasse, era lei ossessionata da me, e mai capirò il perchè. Sentito  da lei 'dopo' che non so perchè si è pure scusata per avermi 'giudicata'.


A volte capita di essere piu' interessate alla moglie del proprio amante che all'oggetto del desiderio stesso. Sono meccanismi psicologici profondi sui quali bisognerebbe lavorare
E questo la dice lunga su quanto mogli e amanti siano 2 facce della stessa medaglia che si chiama donna


----------



## Sorriso (23 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai scritto che, in vita tua, sei stata più volte tradita, ma anche traditrice.
> Come giudichi il tuo essere stata traditrice?


Credo che, pet quello che mi riguarda,aver tradito sia stato un atto di liberazione.
Io sono una che mette in gioco tutta la posta senza riserve e quando vedo che dall'altra parte non e' lo stesso iniziano i dubbi.
Per me il vero tradimento non e' fare sesso con altri ma essere su un'altra lunghezza d'onda e non dirlo.
Non essere autentici.
Sono facilmente preda di errori di valutazione per troppo emtusiasmo o superficialita' o bisogno di attenzione
Quello che e' certo e' che io posso essere l'amante di un uomo sposato mio malgrado ma non essere sposata e avere un amante.


----------



## disincantata (23 Dicembre 2013)

Sorriso, questa  volta ci intendiamo. A volte.

A volte capita di essere piu' interessate alla moglie del proprio amante che all'oggetto del desiderio stesso. Sono meccanismi psicologici profondi sui quali bisognerebbe lavorare.

Era il suo caso, e non detto da me ma da lei.


----------



## Sorriso (23 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> QUESTA volta ci intendiamo. A volte.


Certo che si puo'...


----------

